# pregnant and over 35 tribe



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

*welcome to the thread*








*for pregnant women 35 and older! *

our pregnant members are listed by due date with
username, name (if given), age at delivery, EDD and sex of baby (if known).

if you'd like to be added to our list, and when you have updates,
please post your request in *bold*.








*PREGNANT MEMBERS*









*Susanneprincess (susanne)* 43, 08/05/11,









*egmaranian (erica)* 35, 08/06/11,









*number3at43 (dawn)* 43, 08/19/11,









*Ttarail* 42, 09/04/11,









*Mommel *38, 09/05/11,









*FarmerCathy (cathy)* 35, 09/16/11,









*Gracecody (heather)* 36, 09/27/11,









*JoyousJenny* 36, oct '11









*Flor* 35, oct '11,









*capretta* 35, 10/01/11,









*beautifulmoon* 37, 10/11/11,









*saoirse2007* 42, 10/25/11,









*MrsHin2002* 39, nov '11,









*bubbagirl* 38, 11/03/11,









*Rachelette* 40, 11/10/11,









*sorprendida*11 44, mid-nov '11









*Anglyn* 42, 11/19/11,









*Gemini13 (dyanna)* 35, 11/21/11,









*CNM2B (jennifer)* 39, 11/27/11,









*Awakeman (amy)* 39, 12/01/11,









*dreamgirl* 40, 12/02/11,









*sagewinna** (kim)* 43, 12/05/11,









*Eileithyia* 35, 12/07/11,









*junebugmidwife* 36, 12/12/11,









*Gloverby (keely)* 39, 12/21/11,









*lotus1* 41, 12/27/11,









*NishaG* 38, 01/07/12,









*Shenjall (laura)* 38, 01/14/12,









*JuniperMama* 36, feb '12,









*Nazsmum* 38, 04/01/12,









*lovinled (jen)* 38, 04/04/12,









*Marnica *39, 04/14/12,









*UnassistedMomma* 42, 04/26/12,









*jess in hawaii (jess) *41, apr/may '12









*wigirlprb* 42, 05/06/12,
















*4evernow* 47, may '12









*cookie_* 36, may/jun '12,









*buterflymomma* 36, may/jun '12,









*DiannaK (dianna)* 39, june '12









*halifax40* 45, 06/10/12,
















*IN OUR THOUGHTS*









*LeeshaB*

*ZinniaGarden*

*Purple Piggie*








*BIRTH ANNOUNCEMENTS*








*gradstudentmommy* - kellan joseph arrived on 09/16/10
*JessieBird (jess)* - asa oderin thomas arrived on 10/05/10
*honeybee (melissa)* - camden arrived on 10/10/10

*juliebird* - benjamin porter arrived on 11/05/10

*jen**sb* - sanjay arrived on 11/08/10

*stormgirl* - calliope fern arrived 01/11/11

*tinynyota* - saskia rosemary arrived on 11/18/10

*batlvr* - sadie carroll arrived on 11/23/10

*Qbear'smama* - jack everett arrived on 12/17/10

*teeg1973 - *norah arrived 12/23/10

*lillymonster* - elise margaret arrived 01/04/11

*justduckyangie (angie)* - natalia quinn arrived 01/10/11

*myk* - katelyn leanna arrived 01/10/11

*Hope4six* - lucas & david arrived 01/14/11

*m0xxie* - lily arrived 01/29/11

*[email protected]* - a son arrived 01/29/11

*Monkey pants* - maximillian louis arrived 02/04/11

*finnegansmom** (michelle)* - henry beckett arrived 02/19/11

*DaniTall* - micah arrived 02/19/11

*kgreenemama (krista)* - gemma clare arrived 04/04/11

*mclisa -* flynn thomas arrived 04/26/11

*snguyen* - lily anh arrived 04/27/11

*WhiteHors**e (heather) -* sarah arrived 04/27/11

*samstress (sam, 39)* - jude michael arrived 05/16/11

*Mamatoabunch (annabelle) -* esca eirnin arrived 06/02/11

*Max'sMama* - julius michael arrived 06/04/11

*BHappy* - eliot quinn arrived 06/08/11

*Buddhamom* - lotus maya arrived 06/11/11

*tracymom1* *(tracy, 36)* - jude lewis arrived 06/16/11

*sundaya (43)* - little boy arrived july '11

*ArcticRose (misty, 38)* - samantha jade arrived 07/08/11

*greenmama66* - little boy arrived on mama's 45th birthday

*HawaiianBlesing (becky, 36)* - rafe edward arrived 08/02/11,

*mia's mama* *(37)* - ava elise arrived 08/06/11

*amycolefarrell (amy)* - lennon august arrived 08/28/11

*Snugglebugmom (iris, 42)* - little boy arrived 10/07/11


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

i've looked all over for a 35 and over pregnancy tribe (one that isn't month specific), but couldn't find one (please direct me to it if i've missed it).

anyway, i was in one last year and found it to be one of my favorite (and most supportive) threads, so i thought i'd start another.

hope to see it grow.


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

hi there! i'm 36, and my husband will be 43 when this kid arrives. our EDD is january 19th, but i'm scheduling a caesarean so it'll probably be first week of january. don't know the sex yet, we'll find out in a few weeks.

i also have a 5 year old who is VERY excited to be a big sister.


----------



## Qbear'smama (Jul 15, 2008)

Yay!







I am 37, baby boy is due in December and I would like to join this tribe! My DD is 4 and is also thrilled to be a big sister, she'll be 4 3/4 when the baby comes. We're planning a natural birth in a birthing centre, which is how we had DD.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

hooray! i'm no longer the only member. welcome ladies!

i too have a little girl and am sure she'll be very excited to be a big sister (as soon as we tell her). she will just turn four when the little one arrives.

dd was an emergency c-section. am hoping for a vbac this time around (ideally an hbac).

had a miscarriage last fall, so am a bit nervous, but can't help being very excited!


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

I will be 39 (maybe) with #2 - if she comes on time. If she is 9 days late, I will be 40. I had my first at 36.

DH is younger than me : ) He will be only 36 when DD #2 is born

Due date is 1/10/2011, we are having a girl
My birthday is 1/19

I will be vbac, so it's a little tricky with my age and finding someone confident enough to let me go. I have been told at 40 weeks they will schedule me for a c-section at 42 weeks. Not happy about it, but I don't know if I can find anyone else who would let me go longer. I live in the boonies, so an emergency would be a looong drive to the hospital. If I lived closer, I'd probably HB.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

welcome *lillymonster*. i'm gonna assume she'll be on time and put you down for 39.

here's hoping you get your vbac. when i was pregnant last year the dr i had said he was supportive of me having a vbac, but i was never 100% convinced. that's why i'm going to go the midwife route this time around.

i notice your first was born 4/9/07 (my first was born 4/8/07).


----------



## teeg1973 (Oct 15, 2008)

I would like to join!

*I am and will be 37 when this one arrives. DH will be 40.*
We are expecting a baby girl, due 1/6/11, but if I go with a RCS she will likely come in late December (undecided on VBAC or CS due to medical issues and my own anxieties due to several losses).

I have an almost 4 year old DD who right now is thrilled about being a big sister....I have a feeling she might be a bit surprised once the next one comes along though.

Nice to see other *mature* momma's!

Tracy


----------



## Kim (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi all,

I am 36 (and will be at baby's birth), dh will be 34. We are very excited to meet our newest little one next year.

This time around has been different. Nausea, fatigue and cramping hit very early this time around. And some new symptoms too...dizziness and near-fainting. Woo-hoo!









We missed the cut-off for the Quad-Screen + Nuchal Translucency test at 12 weeks. Not sure how I feel about that.

Last pregnancy we had an ultrasound and Level 2 us at 19-20 weeks that showed multiple problems -- ultimately ended up with an amniocentesis. Baby was perfect. That was a scary couple of weeks and now I'm both hesitant to be led down that road again and wanting to know (because of increased risk/age) so that I could potentially be prepared.

Anyone else doing testing? I really need to go back to the research on those tests -- risks vs. reward vs. false positive.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

welcome tracy and kim. so excited that our little tribe is growing already.

undecided about testing. i had an amnio with my daughter and it was such a relief to know that everything was fine, but i'm having second thoughts this time around.


----------



## justduckyangie (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone!
I'm Angie, *I turn 40 in Dec and Dh will be 41*
This is by far my most challenging pregnancy...we find out the sex on Wed, so I have fingers crossed it's a very tiring pregnancy because it's a boy and not because I'm old LOL!


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kim* 
Hi all,
Anyone else doing testing? I really need to go back to the research on those tests -- risks vs. reward vs. false positive.

I did the quad screen for my first at 36, and then for this one I did n/t us with blood test and the neural tube part of the testing at 20 weeks. Midwife said not to do the sequential testing because that can bring inaccurate results. I did not do amnio because I am very squeamish about it.

I did anatomy scan at 20 weeks and they said she cooperated very well and they saw nothing on the scan.


----------



## batlvr (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello! I am 36, will be 37 when DD is born in late November. My DH is 32. I had my first DS when I was 21 so it's been a few years







This has been a pretty easy pregnancy so far. Very little morning sickness, very little weight gain, but I am already on the "fluffy" side. Lots of little aches and pains but nothing severe. I am really enjoying being an older mama and feel super blessed to be having this precious little girl!


----------



## gradstudentmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi mamas!

I'm 39 and due with #2 September 15th. I was 36 when I had DD and this pregnancy has been much more challenging. I wish this tribe had been around earlier! I also had a loss this past September so I've been a little anxious this whole pregnancy.

Lillymonster and Samstres-my DD was born 4/19/07!

I always do the level 2 ultrasound but I've never had an amnio. They scare me.

Congratulations to everyone on their pregnancies!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

welcome *angie*, *batlvr* and *grad*!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justduckyangie* 
...I have fingers crossed it's a very tiring pregnancy because it's a boy and not because I'm old LOL!

well, if you're old, you're in very company.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *batlvr* 
I am really enjoying being an older mama and feel super blessed to be having this precious little girl!

that's the spirit!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gradstudentmommy* 
Lillymonster and Samstres-my DD was born 4/19/07!

oh, very cool. my b-day is also april 19th (but just a few years prior to 2007).


----------



## m0xxie (May 18, 2010)

My husband and I will both be 43 when our first baby (a girl) is due (1/23/2011). After 2 years of trying, and a miscarriage, we are both ecstatic about achieving a natural, unassisted pregnancy.

We did both the first and second trimester screening blood tests, and attempted the nuchal translucency scan at 13.5 weeks, but the baby was measuring a week ahead of schedule at the scan, so the measurement could not be used. The results from the blood tests alone gave us "phenomenal" results, 1:7300 for downs syndrome, and a level 2 ultrasound found nothing of concern so we opted to skip the amnio. We're going back for another ultrasound at week 20, and keeping fingers crossed that all will be well.

Aside from severe morning sickness and exhaustion through the first trimester, the pregnancy has been going well for me, and I don't feel my age has been any impediment. In fact, I forget that we are somewhat exceptional, except for some strange comments from medical personnel like, "Is this your own egg?" or "Did you wake up one day and just decide to have a child?".

Is it so strange that I would want to wait until conditions in my life were optimal before trying to conceive? That I would want to be sure I had a great partner, a solid relationship, and a measure of financial and emotional stability before attempting to bring a new life into the world?


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Melissa
Age: 36
dh's age: 35
due date: 10/13
This baby is a surprise.
This is our 4th baby, will be our 3rd homebirth.

I have not done any additional testing. To each their own, but I'm very low-interventionist in general, and I don't see any need to do something different now that I'm past the "magic" age of 35. I'm so glad I don't have to deal with all the "advanced maternal age" crap from my wonderful CPM (who birthed her son at age 37ish, I believe).


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybee* 
Melissa
Age: 36
dh's age: 35
due date: 10/13
This baby is a surprise.
This is our 4th baby, will be our 3rd homebirth.

I have not done any additional testing. To each their own, but I'm very low-interventionist in general, and I don't see any need to do something different now that I'm past the "magic" age of 35. I'm so glad I don't have to deal with all the "advanced maternal age" crap from my wonderful CPM (who birthed her son at age 37ish, I believe).









I do believe medical personnel are more relaxed if you have had previous children than if your first is after the age of 35 (or 40). That is what I was told by the tech doing my sonogram anyway. If you have had previous children with no genetic issues than it's easier to deny those services as opposed to women who have never had a child. She told me she was had to do a u/s scan for a woman having her first age the age of 45, they would not have considered her as high of a risk if she had other children. We got into this discussion when she basically asked me if my age was on my only "risk" and I said yes, and she went into a long conversation about it, it was interesting how that practice treated it. I only went there for the sonograms.


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

Yay! Please add me!

Michelle, I'll be 39 when the baby comes. My dh is 40 and will be 40 when the baby comes. This is our last baby.
I'm due Feb 8, 2011.
This is our third baby, my fourth pregnancy. I had a loss at about 13 weeks (a missed MC) in Feb. It took about a year to get pregnant with this one, including the loss. I'm thrilled to be here and can't wait to get to know you all better!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I get to join in as well. I thought I would be done having kids by that dreaded age of 35, but I guess not.

*mclisa, 36, dh will be 42, due april 25, 2011*

This will make #6 for us and our last. I've had all hospital births and plan on that again. Last time I even went into spontaneous labor on my own. Otherwise I was induced anywhere from 41-41w5d gestation.

We've never knows the sex of the baby before and don't plan on it this time. I've never done the quad screen and I've turned down the 1st trimester testing for this pregnancy (blood work and u/s at 11 weeks).


----------



## Cassaba (Apr 7, 2009)

DH and I are first time parents. I am glad this new tribe is forming!

*I am 42, and DH is 46. Our baby is expected to arrive around November 30th.*

I have been seeing a CNM. I thought she was okay with my desire for few or no interventions, but at my last appointment she told me I'll need to have weekly nonstress tests and ultrasounds beginning at week 36. When I asked why, her response was "advanced maternal age."







I told her I am not crazy about all the ultrasound exposure and want to talk more about it at my next appointment. In the meantime, I scheduled a consult with a CNM at another hospital who (I have heard) really believes in the spirit of midwifery and is not overly medicalized.


----------



## jensb (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm 37, DH is 36, and this is our 3rd child. My first were born at ages 28 and 32. I am way more exhausted than I remember being before; don't know if that's because of age or having a boy!

This will be VBAC #2. We opted for the NT, complete screen, and level II ultrasound because we like information. All our risks from that came out very low, so we did no amnio (it would have taken a very high risk for me to agree to that). I think this is my last pg unless mother nature decides otherwise (I was still on the fence about #3 when she decided for me this time).


----------



## stormgirl (Jul 7, 2006)

I'll be 40 in a couple weeks, DP is 39. My others were born when I was 30 and 36, and we had a 2nd trimester loss last year. His twins were born when he was 33.

This has been a rough ride, as with the last 2 pregnancies. Hyperemesis, which this time I am taking zofran for, which is helping. Im still often queasy, but the vomiting is almost gone. Totally exhausted, though! I could nap every day, but don't always get to with the boys.

We did the NT scan and the first part of the quad screening, numbers came back great, and then I missed the date range for the 2nd blood draw for the quad screening. I am also doing another ultrasound, but not sure if we'll find out the gender. Leaning towards not. 1st ds was a hospital birth, 2nd was a home birth, miscarried in the hospital, and this baby will be a hospital birth, b/c that's what our insurance will cover, and the economy has not been kind to us. I'd prefer to birth at home.

Last pg for me. It's too hard on me, and we already have quite a rowdy brood, and will completely fill a minivan.


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

i did the maternal serum (quad) screening and came back with a 1/175 chance of having a child with down syndrome, which is double the normal risk based on my age.

then i had a level 2 ultrasound which also showed soft markers, so my risk went up to 1/20.

tomorrow (monday) i go for amnio to see if this child is chromosomally normal, or trisomic. i'm nervous but the way i see it, the sooner i know, the more prepared i can be. i'll update in a couple weeks with the result.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

myk: good luck today.


----------



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I'm Jess and I'm 36, will be almost 37 when DS#2 is born. I'm due around October 10 or so. DH will be 42, maybe 43 but I sure hope I'm not still pregnant on his birthday (I'd be 42 w)!! I just can't wait that long. This pregnancy has been sooooo much harder than my first, which was less than two years ago. Someone told me that I didn't leave enough time to recover between pregnancies and though I was really annoyed with her at the time, I think she was right. I've been so exhausted and very very sick. Hospitalized with HG and hyperthyroid. The thyroid has resolved thank goodness but I'm still puking daily and feel awful. Thank goodness DH and DS are both really easy, happy guys and they're taking it all in stride.

As for testing, I did what's called "integrated screening" here - results from an ultrasound at 12 weeks plus blood tests at 12 and 15 weeks are combined to give risk factors. It's far from a sure thing and there are tons of false negatives but I came to terms with that. If anything spooky turned up, I would do amnio I think. I also had a heart-specific ultrasound at 21 weeks because hypothyroidism can cause heart defects. All clear as far as we could tell.

The biggest life change I'm going through now is that as of last Friday, I'm officially a SAHM. I liked my job and having DS in daycare was working out well enough but the days were going by too quickly and I really don't want to miss a thing. I think my age has something to do with that - time is more precious than it was, yk?

Nice to meet you all! Myk, I'll be thinking of you and I hope that you hear reassuring news as a result of the amnio.


----------



## Qbear'smama (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gradstudentmommy* 
Lillymonster and Samstres-my DD was born 4/19/07!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *samstress* 
oh, very cool. my b-day is also april 19th (but just a few years prior to 2007).

My DD's birthday is April 19 also! (2006) she's in good company!!







She and I are both Aries, makes for a spirited meeting of the minds!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myk* 
tomorrow (monday) i go for amnio to see if this child is chromosomally normal, or trisomic. i'm nervous but the way i see it, the sooner i know, the more prepared i can be. i'll update in a couple weeks with the result.

Good luck today, myk!!!


----------



## baby4at44 (Aug 30, 2010)

*baby4at44, 44, 54







, 05/02/2011,







*

Also, I have an 18 year time span between births. I have 3 sons: 24, 20 & 17months old & 1 in the oven!


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

thanks







the amnio went well. it HURT, but i expected it to (i have a much lower pain threshold than average people). so far no amniotic leaks or anything, just mild cramping. i should get the FISH test results in 2-3 days and the karyotype in 2 weeks or so.

hopefully then i'll be able to just relax


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

to our newest members: *m0xxie*, *honeybee*, *finnegansmom*, *mclisa*, *Cassaba*, *jensb*, *stormgirl*, *JessieBird* and *baby4at44*.

if i've posted anyone's info incorrectly, _please_ let me know. i'm bound to make a mistake sooner or later. i've sorted our members alphabetically (i'm kinda obsessive about alphabetizing -- books, cds, the kitchen cupboards, the medicine cabinet, the linen closet -- yes it's possible). however, i'm realizing that it would make more sense to arrange by due date (so it will be easier to see whose due date is coming up). so, i'll be fixing that soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m0xxie* 
My husband and I will both be 43 when our first baby (a girl) is due (1/23/2011). After 2 years of trying, and a miscarriage, we are both ecstatic about achieving a natural, unassisted pregnancy.

Aside from severe morning sickness and exhaustion through the first trimester, the pregnancy has been going well for me, and I don't feel my age has been any impediment. In fact, I forget that we are somewhat exceptional, except for some strange comments from medical personnel like, "Is this your own egg?" or "Did you wake up one day and just decide to have a child?".

Is it so strange that I would want to wait until conditions in my life were optimal before trying to conceive? That I would want to be sure I had a great partner, a solid relationship, and a measure of financial and emotional stability before attempting to bring a new life into the world?

how wonderful for you both. you must be thrilled!

it's shocking the things people say. i have a list full of them.

i know what you mean about waiting until everything was right. i feel exactly the same way. someone once asked me why i waited until i was 35 before i had my first child. my reply, "because i didn't meet the father of my children until i was 33". duh!

yes, i could have had children at 20 or 25 or 30, but i (speaking only for myself, of course) wouldn't have been the mom i wanted to be.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybee* 
This is our 4th baby, will be our 3rd homebirth.

oh, how wonderful. i'm hoping for a homebirth.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lillymonster* 
I do believe medical personnel are more relaxed if you have had previous children than if your first is after the age of 35 (or 40). That is what I was told by the tech doing my sonogram anyway. If you have had previous children with no genetic issues than it's easier to deny those services as opposed to women who have never had a child. She told me she was had to do a u/s scan for a woman having her first age the age of 45, they would not have considered her as high of a risk if she had other children. We got into this discussion when she basically asked me if my age was on my only "risk" and I said yes, and she went into a long conversation about it, it was interesting how that practice treated it. I only went there for the sonograms.

i think this is true. i had my first at (nearly) 35 with no genetic issues and i've been told that the likelihood of having another uneventful pregnancy and healthy child at 38 is very good because of this.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finnegansmom* 
This is our third baby, my fourth pregnancy. I had a loss at about 13 weeks (a missed MC) in Feb. It took about a year to get pregnant with this one, including the loss. I'm thrilled to be here and can't wait to get to know you all better!

so glad you're here.

i had a loss last year and it also took me a year to get pregnant again. i must say i'm thrilled, but nervous because it's early still.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I get to join in as well. I thought I would be done having kids by that dreaded age of 35, but I guess not.

oh, it's not _so_ bad.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cassaba* 
DH and I are first time parents. I am glad this new tribe is forming!

glad you found us.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jensb* 
I'm 37, DH is 36, and this is our 3rd child. My first were born at ages 28 and 32. I am way more exhausted than I remember being before; don't know if that's because of age or having a boy!

oh, let's say it's the boy thing!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *stormgirl* 
I'll be 40 in a couple weeks, DP is 39. My others were born when I was 30 and 36, and we had a 2nd trimester loss last year. His twins were born when he was 33.

This has been a rough ride, as with the last 2 pregnancies. Hyperemesis, which this time I am taking zofran for, which is helping. Im still often queasy, but the vomiting is almost gone. Totally exhausted, though! I could nap every day, but don't always get to with the boys.

hope you're feeling better soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JessieBird* 
The biggest life change I'm going through now is that as of last Friday, I'm officially a SAHM. I liked my job and having DS in daycare was working out well enough but the days were going by too quickly and I really don't want to miss a thing. I think my age has something to do with that - time is more precious than it was, yk?

big change, but sounds like a positive one. enjoy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Qbear'smama* 
My DD's birthday is April 19 also! (2006) she's in good company!!







She and I are both Aries, makes for a spirited meeting of the minds!

it sure does! dd and i are both aries and i was sort of hoping for a houseful of aries women (for my pisces husband to contend with).









Quote:


Originally Posted by *baby4at44* 
*baby4at44, 44, 54







, 05/02/2011,







*

Also, I have an 18 year time span between births. I have 3 sons: 24, 20 & 17months old & 1 in the oven!

wow, how cool. there are 20 years between my mom (she's the oldest) and her youngest brother. i always liked the idea of that (tough to do, however, when i didn't have my first until 35).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myk* 
thanks







the amnio went well. it HURT, but i expected it to (i have a much lower pain threshold than average people). so far no amniotic leaks or anything, just mild cramping. i should get the FISH test results in 2-3 days and the karyotype in 2 weeks or so.

hopefully then i'll be able to just relax









thinking of you.


----------



## roslyn (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I'm the oldest in this tribe.

*roslyn, 46, dh 46, due May 1, 2011*

My history is sketchy to say the least. I had a loss at 20 weeks in 2006 due to undiagnosed elevated insulin. A live birth 2004 and another loss in 2002 due to fibroids.

I thought this was over since I was told by an RE in 2007 that my FSH levels were off the chart high and I'd never conceive again. This spring I decided to lose weight and stopped eating sugar or drinking alcohol. I also began running five days a week and lifting weights. Got pregnant two months later!









Anyway, I'm happy to be amongst you and I'm delighted to be pregnant though our financial situation could be better. I'm unemployed and can't get insurance due to my pre-existing condition. The policy at my husband's job is too expensive, so I'm on Medicaid. That makes me feel like such a loser. A woman of my age should be in a better position than this, but there you go.


----------



## roslyn (Aug 23, 2006)

That's comforting to hear. Even the baby I lost at 20 weeks had no abnormalities, and my son was fine and I had him in my 40th year. That is something I'm worried about, and plan to have the testing done even though we didn't with my son. Our economic situation was much better with him.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lillymonster* 
I do believe medical personnel are more relaxed if you have had previous children than if your first is after the age of 35 (or 40). That is what I was told by the tech doing my sonogram anyway. If you have had previous children with no genetic issues than it's easier to deny those services as opposed to women who have never had a child. She told me she was had to do a u/s scan for a woman having her first age the age of 45, they would not have considered her as high of a risk if she had other children. We got into this discussion when she basically asked me if my age was on my only "risk" and I said yes, and she went into a long conversation about it, it was interesting how that practice treated it. I only went there for the sonograms.


----------



## juliebird (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi everybody! I'm Juliebird. I'm 41 and DH is 42. We're expecting our fourth 11/14/10!!

I have 3 boys, ages 15, 14 and 3 (another big age gap, but not as big as baby4at44!). I was recently diagnosed with gestational diabetes which I didn't have any of my other pregnancies, but I was overweight when I got pregnant and my dad has diabetes...

Just starting to measure my glucose 5x a day and cutting out most carbs. So far, my sugar has gone wayyy down, so I'm hoping I'll be able to control exclusively through diet.

This birth will be a hospital birth as my others were, and hopefully my third VBAC.

Glad to find you and am looking forward to hearing about your experiences


----------



## ballmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all!

I am Amy and will be 37 when baby is born, DP will be 36 and we are due 4/3/11.

We each have 2 children from our previous marriages (each have a boy & girl) so baby will be the "tie breaker" in gender. The only thing I am worried about is the age span: DS17, SD13, SS11, DD9! I am also a little worried about L&D since it has been so long and I had some issues delivering DD. She had a merconium stain and then the placenta stuck to my uterus. I am hoping that will be the issue this time around and we have a nice peaceful birth.

I know we will be discussing testing at my appt on the 13th. I did have the Cystic Fibrosis test done and that came back negative. I would like to go ahead and have the NT Scan and Quad done. With 4 active children I want to be prepared in the event there is a problem.


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

great news! the preliminary test results are in, and she's chromosomally NORMAL! woo hoo!

yup, that's SHE. i'm gonna have to buy some majorly cute outfits for this girlie.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myk* 
great news! the preliminary test results are in, and she's chromosomally NORMAL! woo hoo!

yup, that's SHE. i'm gonna have to buy some majorly cute outfits for this girlie.

oh, how wonderful. congrats!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

ok, so i rearranged members' names by due date. *gradstudentmommy*, looks like you've got about a week and a half to go. how are you feeling?

*stormgirl*, any approximate due date you could share?

*JessieBird*, just noticed you're due 10-10-10. how cool! that'll be easy for others to remember (if he actually does come on the 10th).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roslyn* 
I'm pretty sure I'm the oldest in this tribe.

you sure are (so far). i've added a little something next to your name. we salute you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roslyn* 
I thought this was over since I was told by an RE in 2007 that my FSH levels were off the chart high and I'd never conceive again. This spring I decided to lose weight and stopped eating sugar or drinking alcohol. I also began running five days a week and lifting weights. Got pregnant two months later!









good for you for getting healthy (and for proving them wrong).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roslyn* 
Anyway, I'm happy to be amongst you and I'm delighted to be pregnant though our financial situation could be better. I'm unemployed and can't get insurance due to my pre-existing condition. The policy at my husband's job is too expensive, so I'm on Medicaid. That makes me feel like such a loser. A woman of my age should be in a better position than this, but there you go.

it is what it is. focus on what you do have (and what's coming). i used to obsess over where i thought i'd be at a certain age in my life and now i just try to enjoy where i am. i plan to live to be 120, so i've got lots of time still.









welcome *juliebird* and *ballmom*!


----------



## teeg1973 (Oct 15, 2008)

Samstress - The front page/top post looks great! I only wish I could be even half as organized as you appear to be









I am never very good at personals, but I do like to lurk and follow people! Hopefully no one minds if my posts are a bit sporadic.

Tracy


----------



## gradstudentmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

*MYK*-great news! You must be so relieved.























*Samstress*-I'm really uncomfortable. This has been an extremely difficult pregnancy (both physically and emotionally). I'm really, REALLY ready to pop this baby out, but intuitively I feel like I have at least 2 more weeks to go. My DD was born at 41 weeks 1 day. Time seems to be standing still these last few weeks and I'm too tired/uncomfortable to get out and do anything to take my mind off of it.


----------



## roslyn (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myk* 
great news! the preliminary test results are in, and she's chromosomally NORMAL! woo hoo!

yup, that's SHE. i'm gonna have to buy some majorly cute outfits for this girlie.

Woot! Woot! That's so awesome and such a relief.


----------



## AnimalCrackers (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello everybody! Can I join in>









I am 38 years old. Currently 8 weeks and 2 days pregnant with our first! DH will be 41 in September. It's early days yet and I am terrified of something going wrong but I am trying to be positive. I am so happy to have found this forum!

Since I got pregnant I have been hearing so many negative stories about my 'advanced maternal age' and miscarriages, etc. I suppose it is normal to worry isn't it?

It's nice to meet you all!


----------



## Qbear'smama (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myk* 
great news! the preliminary test results are in, and she's chromosomally NORMAL! woo hoo!

yup, that's SHE. i'm gonna have to buy some majorly cute outfits for this girlie.









Awesome!! Awww, a girl!!!Girl clothes are adorable! So far the highlight of shopping for the boy is the fact that most of the offerings look like things DH owns, it's hilarious to think newborn baby boys and grown men wear the same chinos, jeans and button-down shirts!!


----------



## gradstudentmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnimalCrackers* 
Hello everybody! Can I join in>









I am 38 years old. Currently 8 weeks and 2 days pregnant with our first! DH will be 41 in September. It's early days yet and I am terrified of something going wrong but I am trying to be positive. I am so happy to have found this forum!

Since I got pregnant I have been hearing so many negative stories about my 'advanced maternal age' and miscarriages, etc. I suppose it is normal to worry isn't it?

It's nice to meet you all!









Congratulations on your pregnancy! Sure, it's normal to worry. And it's good practice for parenting because the worry never stops.


----------



## snguyen (Jul 15, 2007)

*snguyen 36, DH will be 40, due April 2011*

This will be #2 after a miscarriage last December-- wish us luck!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teeg1973* 
Samstress - The front page/top post looks great! I only wish I could be even half as organized as you appear to be









thanks!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gradstudentmommy* 

*Samstress*-I'm really uncomfortable. This has been an extremely difficult pregnancy (both physically and emotionally). I'm really, REALLY ready to pop this baby out, but intuitively I feel like I have at least 2 more weeks to go. My DD was born at 41 weeks 1 day. Time seems to be standing still these last few weeks and I'm too tired/uncomfortable to get out and do anything to take my mind off of it.

sorry it's been difficult. i remember the last couple weeks of pregnancy with my daughter just wanting it to be over (and then missing being pregnant as soon as it was over). go figure.

hope you're feeling better soon (or that your little guy decides to arrive early).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnimalCrackers* 
Hello everybody! Can I join in>









I am 38 years old. Currently 8 weeks and 2 days pregnant with our first! DH will be 41 in September. It's early days yet and I am terrified of something going wrong but I am trying to be positive. I am so happy to have found this forum!

Since I got pregnant I have been hearing so many negative stories about my 'advanced maternal age' and miscarriages, etc. I suppose it is normal to worry isn't it?

It's nice to meet you all!









welcome!

ignore the negative stories and focus on the ones from all the mamas of "advanced maternal age" who have had uneventful pregnancies and beautiful, healthy babies.

it is normal to worry (i'm doing a bit of it myself), but try to enjoy it as well.

so, when's your due date? sometime in april?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Qbear'smama* 
So far the highlight of shopping for the boy is the fact that most of the offerings look like things DH owns, it's hilarious to think newborn baby boys and grown men wear the same chinos, jeans and button-down shirts!!









oh, how cute. it's true.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snguyen* 
*snguyen 36, DH will be 40, due April 2010*

This will be #2 after after a miscarriage last December-- wish us luck!

welcome (wishing you luck)!


----------



## tinynyota (Apr 13, 2009)

I'd love to join you all!

I'm 37 and due with #1 on 12/3. Girl!







DH is 41.
After 3 miscarriages in the past couple years, I am so thrilled to be having a pretty uneventful pregnancy so far!

No amnio, but we did do the 12 week NT scan/blood test, and then the AFP test. My baseline risk was quite high since we had a known trisomy from one of the miscarriages, but after the tests my risk was brought back up to better-than-normal for my age, and I felt comfortable with that. The 20-week u/s looked great, so I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for a very healthy babe.








My OB has never uttered a peep about AMA and this pregnancy. I'm hoping it stays that way.

*myk* - Such great news!!!


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

"advanced maternal age" may increase your risk of a few things, but my first m/c was when i was 19 and the second i was 21. my daughter was born when i was 30, she's healthy as can be, and now that we've scratched down syndrome off the worry list, i'm calling this kid healthy too. measuring a bit big but she's probably just like her big sister, who was big for the first few years of her life. i say ignore the naysayers, your pregnancy is unique. nobody has ever had THIS pregnancy before, so everybody else's stories don't apply









tinynyota: glad your risk was below average for age! that's definitely good news.

welcome and good luck to all newcomers! it's nice to have a "tribe"


----------



## roslyn (Aug 23, 2006)

I have my first doctor appointment today and I'm scared to death. Dh can't go with me. He's got a huge project going on at work. It's in midtown Atlanta and I'm not a particularly good driver under the best circumstances. I'm pretty sure she's going to do ultrasound today and I'm really scared of what will happen. I want to know for sure and see the heartbeat, but...well I'm not even going to think about it. Anyway, I need all the good luck I can get.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roslyn* 
I have my first doctor appointment today and I'm scared to death. Dh can't go with me. He's got a huge project going on at work. It's in midtown Atlanta and I'm not a particularly good driver under the best circumstances. I'm pretty sure she's going to do ultrasound today and I'm really scared of what will happen. I want to know for sure and see the heartbeat, but...well I'm not even going to think about it. Anyway, I need all the good luck I can get.

thinking of you.







let us know how it goes.


----------



## roslyn (Aug 23, 2006)

Had my ultrasound today and saw the baby's heartbeat! I started sobbing and the ultrasound tech was patting me on the back. I know she thought I was insane. Interestingly enough my doctor said she had a woman who was *FORTY-SEVEN* who had all sorts of health complications and she delivered a full-term healthy baby. She said she thinks that God does that sometimes just to remind the doctors that they don't know everything.


----------



## justduckyangie (Jun 25, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roslyn* 
Had my ultrasound today and saw the baby's heartbeat! I started sobbing and the ultrasound tech was patting me on the back. I know she thought I was insane. Interestingly enough my doctor said she had a woman who was *FORTY-SEVEN* who had all sorts of health complications and she delivered a full-term healthy baby. She said she thinks that God does that sometimes just to remind the doctors that they don't know everything.

YaY! Congrats on seeing the HB, such a GREAT moment!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

oh, how wonderful! so happy for you.


----------



## snguyen (Jul 15, 2007)

So ladies-- I have a question. Our firstborn was an OB-delivered hospital birth, but this time we want to do a waterbirth at home with a midwife. We also had a miscarriage last December if that has any bearing here. I am coming up on 8 weeks along and have to start thinking about interviewing midwives.

Honestly though, I hardly have any idea what kinds of things are really the important things to be sure to ask. Help me get a question list put together, please!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snguyen* 
So ladies-- I have a question. Our firstborn was an OB-delivered hospital birth, but this time we want to do a waterbirth at home with a midwife. We also had a miscarriage last December if that has any bearing here. I am coming up on 8 weeks along and have to start thinking about interviewing midwives.

Honestly though, I hardly have any idea what kinds of things are really the important things to be sure to ask. Help me get a question list put together, please!

great idea! i'll be needing those too.

i found this thread in the homebirth helpful resources sticky in the homebirth forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

*[email protected], 40, dh 41, est 2/2/11, boy*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kim* 
Hi all,

I am 36 (and will be at baby's birth), dh will be 34. We are very excited to meet our newest little one next year.

This time around has been different. Nausea, fatigue and cramping hit very early this time around. And some new symptoms too...dizziness and near-fainting. Woo-hoo!









We missed the cut-off for the Quad-Screen + Nuchal Translucency test at 12 weeks. Not sure how I feel about that.

Last pregnancy we had an ultrasound and Level 2 us at 19-20 weeks that showed multiple problems -- ultimately ended up with an amniocentesis. Baby was perfect. That was a scary couple of weeks and now I'm both hesitant to be led down that road again and wanting to know (because of increased risk/age) so that I could potentially be prepared.

Anyone else doing testing? I really need to go back to the research on those tests -- risks vs. reward vs. false positive.

I had an amnio. Risk of miscarriage was 1:1000 at my particular center. Each center has its own level of risk. It tested for down syndrome/trisomies and neural tube defects (ie. the AFP can be measured in the amniotic fluid, and is a more accurate test than the screenings that you missed). Almost impossible to have a false positive or negative, for it would only occur if there is lab error; however, lab error is fairly easy for them to detect.

I now have peace of mind that my son has no chromosomal abnormalities! Additionally, a detailed ultrasound is performed prior to the amnio, ruling out lots of anatomical abnormalities that cannot be picked up by amnio.

Since screening tests have very high false pos/neg rates, I didn't even bother. The amnio is more accurate & is a true diagnostic test (not just a "screening" test, which possibly would need to be followed up w/ a diagnostic test anyway simply b/c of my age; many older women falsely screen "positive" on a nuchal translucency scan + quad screen simply b/c our age places us in a higher risk category).

Just my choice, but I definitely understand why most choose not to do it. I debated for quite a while & read all the internet horror stories.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snguyen* 
So ladies-- I have a question. Our firstborn was an OB-delivered hospital birth, but this time we want to do a waterbirth at home with a midwife. We also had a miscarriage last December if that has any bearing here. I am coming up on 8 weeks along and have to start thinking about interviewing midwives.

Honestly though, I hardly have any idea what kinds of things are really the important things to be sure to ask. Help me get a question list put together, please!

This may not be important to you, but "nurse midwives" have Master's degrees in addition to their nursing license and training, while non-nurse midwives learn traditional practices & typically have very little medical knowledge. Many nurse midwives have the medical training, and do rotations w/ physicians and other nurse midwives, but also embrace alternative approaches to birth. I would rather have a practitioner that can recognize a true emergency, just in case something goes wrong. But above that, I respect the woman's choice to choose her own practitioner that is in accord w/ her own belief system (as long as her choice does not endanger the child).


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m0xxie* 
My husband and I will both be 43 when our first baby (a girl) is due (1/23/2011). After 2 years of trying, and a miscarriage, we are both ecstatic about achieving a natural, unassisted pregnancy.

We did both the first and second trimester screening blood tests, and attempted the nuchal translucency scan at 13.5 weeks, but the baby was measuring a week ahead of schedule at the scan, so the measurement could not be used. The results from the blood tests alone gave us "phenomenal" results, 1:7300 for downs syndrome, and a level 2 ultrasound found nothing of concern so we opted to skip the amnio. We're going back for another ultrasound at week 20, and keeping fingers crossed that all will be well.

Aside from severe morning sickness and exhaustion through the first trimester, the pregnancy has been going well for me, and I don't feel my age has been any impediment. In fact, I forget that we are somewhat exceptional, except for some strange comments from medical personnel like, "Is this your own egg?" or "Did you wake up one day and just decide to have a child?".

Is it so strange that I would want to wait until conditions in my life were optimal before trying to conceive? That I would want to be sure I had a great partner, a solid relationship, and a measure of financial and emotional stability before attempting to bring a new life into the world?

Funny. No, it's not strange & your reasons sound terrific. It's just that the odds of a woman having a baby w/ her own eggs at age 43 are very slim (ie. something like 96% of woman cannot achieve this -- so you are very blessed!)


----------



## hoping42 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Please Add me to the list I would love to join - I am 45 and due with baby #3 10/23/10 waiting to be surprised*. The odds are really low that this would happen and the beginning was the toughest - much more difficult than my others. I was in the midst of pre-menopause when this happy news arrived - this is my 6th pregnancy (3 miscarriages in all) and hoping and praying baby #3 will arrive safe and sound. I had a CVS done early and all was OK. I have a 10 year old daughter and a 5 year old son. I am so excited for this little one to arrive!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoping42* 
*Please Add me to the list I would love to join - I am 45 and due with baby #3 10/23/10 waiting to be surprised*. The odds are really low that this would happen and the beginning was the toughest - much more difficult than my others. I was in the midst of pre-menopause when this happy news arrived - this is my 6th pregnancy (3 miscarriages in all) and hoping and praying baby #3 will arrive safe and sound. I had a CVS done early and all was OK. I have a 10 year old daughter and a 5 year old son. I am so excited for this little one to arrive!

Congratulations! That's awesome. Wishing the very best for you.


----------



## audeesmom (May 5, 2005)

Can I join in too?
I am 40, DH is 42 and this is our 3rd somewhere around Dec 12th. Had DD at age 34 with CNM in hospital; DS @37 with regular MW at Birth Center and barely made it there on time. So, we are hoping to stay home with #3 with the MW who will hopefully make it in time.
Feeling really stressed right now with way too much everyday stuff and too much on my plate so am hoping to have a few things calm down after we move next week and then hopefully start to think about baby.
I did the NT and then an ultrasound at 20 weeks and all looks good but feeling a little worried about my sugar intake and am trying to cut back. I have the gender envelope at home and waiting for a calm moment to celebrate whether we are having a boy or girl. Is there ever a calm moment with 2 very active, high energy kids?!?

Well, pleased to meet you all and I hope I can get some calmness from reading some of your posts.


----------



## roslyn (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoping42* 
*Please Add me to the list I would love to join - I am 45 and due with baby #3 10/23/10 waiting to be surprised*. The odds are really low that this would happen and the beginning was the toughest - much more difficult than my others. I was in the midst of pre-menopause when this happy news arrived - this is my 6th pregnancy (3 miscarriages in all) and hoping and praying baby #3 will arrive safe and sound. I had a CVS done early and all was OK. I have a 10 year old daughter and a 5 year old son. I am so excited for this little one to arrive!

Hello hoping. Our histories sound very similar only I'm a year older. I've had two losses and one live birth. I too got pregnant during pre-menopause. You're so lucky to be almost done, I've got many months to go!


----------



## hoping42 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Roslyn

It is so nice to connect with you and others who have traveled difficult paths to create a family! You never know what will occur when you start down the road toward pregnancy - I never would have anticipated that it would be 5 years between each of my children with miscarriages in between but I am so grateful for each of my children! Hang in there - I had such a hard time thinking I would ever get to September and here it is!


----------



## snguyen (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samstress* 
great idea! i'll be needing those too.

i found this thread in the homebirth helpful resources sticky in the homebirth forum.

Holy moly, you hit the interview question jackpot! Thanks so much for finding that. I just put together a list of way too many questions and will probably start calling next week. I hope she has a free afternoon!


----------



## snguyen (Jul 15, 2007)

Just movin' us up a bit.


----------



## ballmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I went in for the NT Scan on Friday and everything is looking good. I felt having the extra u/s was more accurate then the Quad Screen, and my OB agreed with me. Anyways, the fluid measurement was 1 mm, which is great. The baby had it's hands up by the face the entire time so they could not see the nasal bone but I am not worried about that as we did see it at my dating scan last Mon. We also met with the genetics counselor and she said she would call me this week as soon as she gets the blood results back but sees no reason why my risks will not be lower. I really did not think there would be a problem, but with 4 active kids at home I want to be prepared in case there is.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

thinking of you *gradstudentmommy*. any news?


----------



## Qbear'smama (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey mamas, just wanted to pop in and say I'm 28 weeks today, YAY!!







Hope everyone is doing well. Does anyone have experience with swelling, is it because of warm weather, will it stop when it gets cold or am I destined to be puff mama until baby comes?


----------



## TXmom2 (Sep 20, 2009)

:cowwave:
Hi ladies,
I'm Karen, 37-will be 38 when this LO is due. DH is 37. I have an older son (14) from previous marriage and DH has a daughter (9) from his previous marriage. We have our "miracle" daughter, who is 14 months (after 5 years of TTC) and now are expecting another little miracle...EDD May 12, 2011














(we decided to not prevent since we thought it would take a long time again







)

I did the Genetics consult, NT scan, Quad screen and anatomy scan with DD and with "low risk" results, we stopped there. Not sure what I'll do with this one...probably the same, minus the genetics consult









*Karen 37 (38)
DH- Chris 37
Baby #3








EDD- May 12, 2011
undecided regarding finding out gender
*


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm 36, I will be 36 when our *son* is born, ETA February, 2, 2011. I have no previous children, went through years of infertility with my ex-husband, thought it wasn't going to happen so now-DH and I didn't bother with birth control, oops.









DH will be 35. DH has a 7 year old son from a previous marriage.

I too have gotten the "advanced maternal age/high risk" crap from a Dr at a walk-in-clinic. All he knew was my age, didn't bother asking if I have any health problems (I don't, aside from mild asthma/allergies.) my blood pressure is fine, I have never had any "female" problems (other than infertility.)

I now go to a birthing centre / midwife, she is totally unconcerned about my age, just asked about genetic stuff in my family/ DHs family. Was OK I didn't get the quad screen and my refusal to do an amnio. She asked if I wanted to do an anatomy ultrasound screen and I said sure. The U/S tech said everything looks ok, no markers etc. I do know U/S are not diagnostic, per se but it's a relief anyway. We're going to be screened for CF as it's just a blood draw. I will submit to all blood draws to check for immunities etc/maternal health checks etc.

They had a woman have her first baby at 42 years old at the birth centre, no wonder they don't think 36 is such a big hairy deal.









I've taken the attitude of expect the worst, hope for the best. It has made me be able to maintain my sanity through the fears of Downs etc. I came up with a plan B in case our son comes out not 100% healthy.


----------



## roslyn (Aug 23, 2006)

I didn't have any of the screens with my previous pregnancy, but I'm having the NT and the quad screen with this one. Possibly an amnio if it's indicated. Anyway, does anyone know about how long it takes for them to get back to you on that? I'm assuming they don't have results the same day, especially on the blood test. But I dunno.

I'm having a blah kind of day. Had to have blood drawn yesterday and that's always an ordeal. I'm a hard stick and over the past two days she stuck me NINE TIMES to get 14 tubes of blood. I loss a child due to high insulin levels, and there's also a possibility of clotting problems, so I understand why they need to do these tests, but man am I tired today.

We told my mother in law and much to my amazement she was absolutely thrilled. After all, not only am I 46 years old, we have absolutely no money and I'm on Medicaid. Though for the most part that's because I can't get any other insurance do to pre-existing conditions. It's still embarrassing though. I've worked since I was 14 years old, and now can't find a job anywhere. I'm trying to focus on being grateful for this miracle, but it's hard. And omigod I'm so scared. I don't know if my soul could endure losing another one. It's been unbelievably hot here and every time I'm the least bit sweaty "down there" I have to go check to make sure I'm not bleeding. Sorry to be such a buzz kill, but I'm so scared.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 21, 2005)

I am uncomfortable with the false positives the quad screen can give - I know someone on other board that happened to, obviously she was horribly upset, had an amnio and it turned out her daughter is totally fine. That clinched it for me. To each her own though, if you choose to get a quad screen that's your choice and it's OK. I understand your worries, I was for some stupid reason, convinced my son would be born with Down's. So much so I was researching giving him up for adoption in the event he would be born chromosomally abnormal. Whee. :/


----------



## ballmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I had the NT done on Friday and by Monday afternoon we knew the full results. They had the blood work back that quickly! And my risk of DS or Trisomy went down to less than that of a 20 yr old!

The one thing the genetics counselor talked about was NOT doing the quad screen if you are getting the NT. She said the NT was a better detector and that there is a risk of a "false positive" with the quad after doing the NT. My OB also said the same thing.


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ballmom* 
The one thing the genetics counselor talked about was NOT doing the quad screen if you are getting the NT. She said the NT was a better detector and that there is a risk of a "false positive" with the quad after doing the NT. My OB also said the same thing.

My midwife mentioned the same thing. But I find i funny that the genetic counselor told me I should get the test and wanted me to come back at 20 weeks. i decided to go by my midwife's advice. She did suggest the neural tube test so I took that part of it.


----------



## Monkey pants (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello!!
Im 35 and 20 wk pregnant. I will be 36 upon delivery.
Whoohoo!!!
I have chosen NOT to do extra tests that some say you should do if 35+. I just think it would add to the stress level thinking something is 'wrong' or whatever before one knows for sure and not just enjoying the process of growing and giving birth. We did do the US and everything looked fine so Im not going to trouble with worrying.
Im really did not plan on having any more children so this is a fun twist in my life at this point. Enjoying each stage.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 21, 2005)

What does the NT entail?


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arianwen* 
What does the NT entail?

Mine was an u/s at 12 weeks were they measured the nose bone and I think fluid at the spine or back of the neck, but it was basically an u/s, and then I had a blood drop on a card that was sent to a lab.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 21, 2005)

Ah ok, gotcha...thanks.


----------



## ballmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lillymonster* 
Mine was an u/s at 12 weeks were they measured the nose bone and I think fluid at the spine or back of the neck, but it was basically an u/s, and then I had a blood drop on a card that was sent to a lab.

Ours also measured from the baby's crown to rump.


----------



## MrsHin2002 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm just pg, due June 4th, and will be 39 by then (DH will be 41). Happy to have little brother or sister on the way for DS (he'll be 4). Just hoping that this is a sticky Junebug


----------



## snguyen (Jul 15, 2007)

Just bumpin'.


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

*Kim 42 (Now and when EDD
DH- Scott 43 (44)
Baby #4
EDD- Jun 14, 2011
Will discover gender at birth*

Hi!

We had finished our homestudy and were in the process of searching for our child through adoption when I found out I was pregnant. Total surprise. It was difficult to conceive our youngest, and 7 years after her we just figured we were done making babies. We go the low intervention/testing route, and this baby is planned to be a homebirth like her sister.


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm just checking in!
I'm 25 weeks today, can't believe how the time is flying.
I'm starting to get creaky and am having trouble bending over. I've never been this pregnant in the fall/winter before and have realized that putting socks on my feet isn't as easy as putting on flip flops. Ugh.

Other than that, everything is great... sailing through the weeks and getting excited for the upcoming holidays. I think the time will fy now.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Buddhamom (Jan 16, 2007)

Introducing myself! I am 40, DH 41 with a 21 and 19 yr. old bio daughters and 5.5 yr. old adopted pricess that we got at 3 days old after being told 7.5 years ago we had secondary infertility and doing 2 years of unsucessful infertility treatments. AND, now BAM, surprise......PREGNANT! Totally unexpected but we are completely thrilled and excited







We are due 6/8/11


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

*Annabelle 37
Jeff 41
Baby expected middle June
Baby #11
Surprise*

Hello! I am 36, will be 37 next month. Dh is 40, 41 when our baby arrives. We have 10 children, in my sig, and are expecting a baby next June. This will be our 7th UP and 8th UC, and baby will be a surprise.


----------



## Hope4six (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi, there, ladies!
*I'd like to join the tribe.







*
I'll be 36 when this little one's born, DH will be 35, EDD is 4/02/11, and gender a surprise.
I have had no tests, and plan on having none unless my midwife suspects something is wrong and recommends one. I plan to have my second home birth. I absolutely loved having my last baby at home.
Glad to be here!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Annabelle: love your kids' names!


----------



## tracymom1 (May 7, 2008)

*Tracy, 36 when baby arrives
DH Dave will be 42
EDD 7/2/11 We will find out the gender at the birth!*









Hi everyone! I am Tracy and I am officially AMA!! I had a c-section with my first, a home birth with my second and am planning a home birth with this one as well. The only testing I plan on doing is the 20 week ultrasound. I thought about skipping is, but I have had placenta previa and vasa previa with my first and just want to be sure all is well this time around.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Annabelle: love your kids' names!

Thank you!


----------



## Caryliz (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Mamas! Count me in!









*Caryliz, 44, DH 54, expecting DS2 somewhere around January 31, 2011.
*

Wondering if any other mamas have funny stories about being older and pg?

My favorite came from the u/s tech at the hospital, when I went for the initial screening and to determine date of conception. (And can I say, it always cracks me up when, right after you discover you are pg, a member of the medical profession asks the date of conception. I'm always like, "You tell me! We were trying our best, which means we have NO IDEA which episode was the one that produced results!!!" - of course only belatedly did I realize that they assumed we would know because we were using assistive reproductive technology...but I digress.) Anyway, there I am lying on the table with that giant napkin over my lap and the u/s tech, who I have to say looked about 19 (ok, I AM getting old!) looks up from her paperwork and says, "So, how did you get pregnant?"

This one kind of threw me - I mean, honestly, I guess I wasn't thinking about the larger medical picture, because the first thought that popped into my head was, "Are you kidding me? You really need me to explain this to you?!" But my better self prevailed so I just said, "Excuse me?" and she patiently tried again with "How was this child conceived?" I paused for a moment and then said, "Um, I had sex with my husband?" to which she responded brightly "Oh, that's great! It's so unusual among women your age!" This left me dumbfounded for a moment, until I blurted out, "No, actually, there's still sex after 40!"









I can never, ever come up with a good comeback on the spot, so I was particularly tickled about this one. Also gave me something to feel good about after an hour of listening to everyone describe me as (I kid you not) "geriatric".







Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Buddhamom (Jan 16, 2007)

Good one! Yesterday we had a different Dr. doing our ultrasound who hadn't heard our story. So when we talked a little and DH said you know it has been 19 years since we last were preg. and she looked at him and asked "wait, the older two are yours as well?" And he said yes. She said she had just assumed that with our adoption 5 yrs. ago and then this surprise after the big gap of the first two that it was a second marriage *LOL*


----------



## roslyn (Aug 23, 2006)

I still get the giggles when they ask me "Was this a spontaneous pregnancy?" Uh, I might be old, but the only woman I know of who had a spontaneous pregnancy was in the Bible. I don't know why they don't just ask if you used reproductive technology.


----------



## Hope4six (Nov 1, 2010)

Caryliz, that was a good comeback! I'm still young enough to get asked if this was a surprise. I don't know what I'd do if someone asked how I got pregnant.LOL


----------



## Caryliz (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh, people ask us all the time if this was a surprise, too (as if no woman in her right mind would do this on purpose at my age). My own mother, when I told her I was pg, blurted out, "Did you do this on purpose?!" (Um, yeah.) And a minute later came back with, "Do you know how old you'll be when this baby is born?!" (Yeah, did the math on that one, too, believe it or not...







)


----------



## tine1973 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi - I'd like to join too. I'm 37 and this is our second, due 6/11/2011. I don't FEEL OLD









DS was 11 weeks early, then I had a very very very early miscarriage in August. Now apparently I will have a cercage in a couple of weeks because my cervix is "incompetent." But otherwise I am very healthy and happy to be here!


----------



## Steshi (Jan 6, 2007)

Sign me up for this tribe. I'll be 38 on the due date (7/7/2011), DH will be 36. I was 34 when my other child was born. Initially I wasn't planning on the genetic screeenings, but am waffling a bit. I am also high risk by being hypothyroid and a type 1 diabetic and I have to have so many appointments and tests because of those conditions, doing more tests seems like overkill. I think having those other conditions is helpful in a way, because no one has said anything about my age!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

hello all! want to apologize (as thread starter) for being MIA as of late. guess i've been spending all my time in my ddc. didn't want to neglect this thread though because, as i've said before, this thread has brought me a lot of comfort and support in the past.

a great big CONGRATULATIONS to...

*gradstudentmommy*, *JessieBird* and *honeybee* who have all given birth to beautiful baby boys!

*hoping42* - thinking of you and wondering if you've had your little one yet. any news?

next up for november are *batlvr*, *jensb*, *juliebird* and *cassaba* - how are you ladies feeling?

welcome to all our new members. looking forward to getting to know you.









would like to remind everyone to post any updates they have on baby's sex. we have a lot of yellow storks on our member list and would love to change some to pink or blue (especially since mine will be remaining yellow for the duration).

*snguyen* - thanks so much for giving our little thread some much needed bumps. i've been horribly neglectful.









how's the midwife search going? found someone yet? hope so.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
I now have peace of mind that my son has no chromosomal abnormalities!

how wonderful! peace of mind is such a relief.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *audeesmom* 
I have the gender envelope at home and waiting for a calm moment to celebrate whether we are having a boy or girl. Is there ever a calm moment with 2 very active, high energy kids?!?

well?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TXmom2* 
We have our "miracle" daughter, who is 14 months (after 5 years of TTC) and now are expecting another little miracle...EDD May 12, 2011














(we decided to not prevent since we thought it would take a long time again







)

wow! congrats!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ballmom* 
I had the NT done on Friday and by Monday afternoon we knew the full results. They had the blood work back that quickly! And my risk of DS or Trisomy went down to less than that of a 20 yr old!

that's great! congrats.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkey pants* 
I have chosen NOT to do extra tests that some say you should do if 35+. I just think it would add to the stress level thinking something is 'wrong' or whatever before one knows for sure and not just enjoying the process of growing and giving birth. We did do the US and everything looked fine so Im not going to trouble with worrying.
Im really did not plan on having any more children so this is a fun twist in my life at this point. Enjoying each stage.

good for you. best to avoid the worry and just relax.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sagewinna* 
We had finished our homestudy and were in the process of searching for our child through adoption when I found out I was pregnant. Total surprise. It was difficult to conceive our youngest, and 7 years after her we just figured we were done making babies.

hooray! that's wonderful. congrats!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buddhamom* 
Introducing myself! I am 40, DH 41 with a 21 and 19 yr. old bio daughters and 5.5 yr. old adopted pricess that we got at 3 days old after being told 7.5 years ago we had secondary infertility and doing 2 years of unsucessful infertility treatments. AND, now BAM, surprise......PREGNANT! Totally unexpected but we are completely thrilled and excited







We are due 6/8/11

congrats! loving all these great stories.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caryliz* 
Wondering if any other mamas have funny stories about being older and pg?

My favorite came from the u/s tech at the hospital, when I went for the initial screening and to determine date of conception. (And can I say, it always cracks me up when, right after you discover you are pg, a member of the medical profession asks the date of conception. I'm always like, "You tell me! We were trying our best, which means we have NO IDEA which episode was the one that produced results!!!" - of course only belatedly did I realize that they assumed we would know because we were using assistive reproductive technology...but I digress.) Anyway, there I am lying on the table with that giant napkin over my lap and the u/s tech, who I have to say looked about 19 (ok, I AM getting old!) looks up from her paperwork and says, "So, how did you get pregnant?"

This one kind of threw me - I mean, honestly, I guess I wasn't thinking about the larger medical picture, because the first thought that popped into my head was, "Are you kidding me? You really need me to explain this to you?!" But my better self prevailed so I just said, "Excuse me?" and she patiently tried again with "How was this child conceived?" I paused for a moment and then said, "Um, I had sex with my husband?" to which she responded brightly "Oh, that's great! It's so unusual among women your age!" This left me dumbfounded for a moment, until I blurted out, "No, actually, there's still sex after 40!"









this is great! sadly, i have no funny stories, just annoying ones.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roslyn* 
I still get the giggles when they ask me "Was this a spontaneous pregnancy?" Uh, I might be old, but the only woman I know of who had a spontaneous pregnancy was in the Bible.











now for my update...

i'm 14 weeks this week. am finally able to exhale (we had a loss last year) now that i've reached the second trimester. i'm also feeling a lot better physically (just still very tired) which is great!

had my nt scan last week and got the results from my first trimester screening. risk for trisomy 18 went down to 1/31,000 and for ds went from 1/75 to 1/360, so i feel pretty good about that. will get the second blood draw next week and then wait for second trimester results.

hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Caryliz (Sep 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samstress* 
i'm 14 weeks this week. am finally able to exhale (we had a loss last year) now that i've reached the second trimester. i'm also feeling a lot better physically (just still very tired) which is great!

had my nt scan last week and got the results from my first trimester screening. risk for trisomy 18 went down to 1/31,000 and for ds went from 1/75 to 1/360, so i feel pretty good about that. will get the second blood draw next week and then wait for second trimester results.

hope everyone is doing well.

Wow!!!







Congrats on such fabulous results! You must be so relieved. I remember when I got my first trimester screening results, and risk for D/S went from 1/24 to 1/180, and DH and I just danced around the kitchen!









Congrats, too, on reaching the point where you feel like you can exhale a little bit. For this very reason, we didn't tell people (aside from a very select few) about the pg until we got to the 2nd trimester - are you feeling like you can go public now? Or were you there already?


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caryliz* 
Wow!!!







Congrats on such fabulous results! You must be so relieved. I remember when I got my first trimester screening results, and risk for D/S went from 1/24 to 1/180, and DH and I just danced around the kitchen!









Congrats, too, on reaching the point where you feel like you can exhale a little bit. For this very reason, we didn't tell people (aside from a very select few) about the pg until we got to the 2nd trimester - are you feeling like you can go public now? Or were you there already?

yes, i am relieved. thanks. even though my risk is still higher than many, 1/360 sounded absolutely wonderful to me.

we've already gone public with most everyone (hard not to -- i look about five months pregnant). it does feel great to be able to relax and not worry so much.

thanks again.


----------



## WhiteHorse (Feb 28, 2009)

I belong here too!

*Heather, 40 next month, DH 39
Expecting #5 end of Apr*

I have no funny stories either - but am annoyed that at this age I cannot hide pregnancy even at 11 wks (a few weeks back), my hairdresser says "so are you about 6-7 months now?" I about fell out of my chair. She is a size 0 at 44 yrs old and mom of 3, hard to find ground with her. So I said nothing. Ugh. But she did a great job on my hair so it made up for it.

And we are actually hoping for a 5th boy so JL will have a buddy (and less stuff to buy). But we'll make do with a girl if that's what we're blessed with!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhiteHorse* 
I have no funny stories either - but am annoyed that at this age I cannot hide pregnancy even at 11 wks...

you and me both.


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

I swear the bloating this time around makes
me look pregnant all ready, at 8 weeks! Maybe it's a combo of split abs, fourth baby and age?!


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

My belly is more ridiculous than ever. I'm 9w and crazy poochy. I kinda figured it's due to having become pregnant less than a year after having my 5th baby. I don't know, I'm just going with it.

And hello! I'm not "over 35" nor will I be by June but I am 35 which I think puts me firmly in the old goat category. My DP is 34. This is our 7th collective baby - his 3rd and my 6th.


----------



## BHappy (Jun 15, 2008)

hi mamas! *please add me*...

i'm so happy to find this thread.









a little about me: i'm nauseous almost all the time, 10 weeks pregnant tomorrow with fabulous #4. i am a waldorf school teacher, just started at a new school this fall, with a new class of 20 first grade children







.

i will be 43 at the birth, dh will be 46/47 (his birthday is right at the due date







). we have 16 y-o twin boys and a 10 y-o daughter. my due date is 6/6/11. just had my first midwife appointment last week, and was blessed to hear that little heart beating, chug chugging like a train. dd was there as well. what a precious miracle happening inside of us all!!!

looking forward to meeting you all and chatting here.


----------



## ArcticRose (May 13, 2009)

Misty, 38 next week, Jeff, 36

Expecting #2 7/11/11

Really wasn't planning on doing this again, so I'm a little shell shocked right now.

Am I completely insane "at my age" to not plan on doing all the tests? I'm planning on having an US at 20 weeks to see how things are progressing (and find out if it's a boy or a girl.. but I have pretty strong boy vibes already) But I want the rest to be as natural and non-intervention as possible.

I really want to have a vbac, preferably at home.

Am I nuts?


----------



## kgreenemama (Dec 31, 2008)

Count me in!

*Krista 38, DH Tony 45, our son, Jude 2.5, Expecting Gemma, our daughter, on April 4, 2011.*

Wish I'd found this thread sooner. My quad screen last month put me at high (really high) risk of our baby having Down Syndrome. Amnio showed all-clear, but it was quite an ordeal, emotionally. On the up-side we have verified evidence of two X chromosomes. It feels fun to know the sex, and we pinned down her name.

Looking forward to going through this with all of you WISE moms!


----------



## tracymom1 (May 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArcticRose* 
Misty, 38 next week, Jeff, 36

Expecting #2 7/11/11

Really wasn't planning on doing this again, so I'm a little shell shocked right now.

Am I completely insane "at my age" to not plan on doing all the tests? I'm planning on having an US at 20 weeks to see how things are progressing (and find out if it's a boy or a girl.. but I have pretty strong boy vibes already) But I want the rest to be as natural and non-intervention as possible.

I really want to have a vbac, preferably at home.

Am I nuts?

No!! You are not nuts!! I had my VBAC at home and it was wonderful. I am doing absolutely no testing other than the 20 week ultrasound and that is just to check the placenta ( I have had previa issues in the past). I seek my care from a CNM who works out of her house and is pretty radical by conventional medicine standards. I don't think it would even occur to her to bring up any more invasive testing.

I actually find that the older I get, the less interested I become in "finding out" things about my babe-in-utero.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArcticRose* 
Misty, 38 next week, Jeff, 36

Expecting #2 7/11/11

Really wasn't planning on doing this again, so I'm a little shell shocked right now.

Am I completely insane "at my age" to not plan on doing all the tests? I'm planning on having an US at 20 weeks to see how things are progressing (and find out if it's a boy or a girl.. but I have pretty strong boy vibes already) But I want the rest to be as natural and non-intervention as possible.

I really want to have a vbac, preferably at home.

Am I nuts?

No. I am not having any testing or even an U/S, I haven't w/ my last 8 either. This will be our 9th HBAC.


----------



## ArcticRose (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurances Ladies!

I am still in the early, freaking out stage. I'm sure I'll feel more confidant about my decisions as things progress.

I didn't have any testing or US's with my first, and have debated having the US with this one.. but DD was born early due to a really rare birth defect (she had an Acardic Twin) The chances of that happening again are basically zero, but I don't think I could handle finding out so much so fast while in labor again.

I was also treated rather shabbily by hospital staff because I had "no prenatal care." Which wasn't true. I had a great midwife, who I had seen a few times for check-ups and I took great care of myself. There was absolutely no indication that anything was amiss, so I didn't feel any need to see a Dr.

I guess the 20 week US this time around is pretty much just for my own reassurance. 38 isn't _that_ old... right?


----------



## Caryliz (Sep 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArcticRose* 

I guess the 20 week US this time around is pretty much just for my own reassurance. 38 isn't _that_ old... right?









Absolutely not!









I was 38 when DS1 (my first) was born, will be 44 when DS2 arrives. And I certainly don't feel old.







I think an awful lot has to do with state of mind.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Why would 38 be old?! You conceived, that doesn't make any old in my book!


----------



## Max'sMama (Apr 3, 2004)

Joining in too!

I am 35 and will be 35 at birth.
Dh is 37, will be 38 by the time this babe is due.

It's our 4th baby and final babe.

I am finding this to be a tad bit more difficult than my other pre-35 pregnancies. I will have no tests done other than finger prick and urine checks.

I love not knowing the sex, but admit that since this is our last I do have a small desire to find out. Though we won't. Planning our 3rd homebirth with this baby and can't wait. I will be 10 weeks in 2 days, which seems crazy.


----------



## skfragilistic (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi! I am Karyn and I am 36 and expecting my second--EDD 7/02/11.

My boyfriend is almost 30 and my daughter will be 10 this month. Yep...we're a family that believes in diversity in ages.


----------



## snguyen (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samstress* 
*snguyen* - thanks so much for giving our little thread some much needed bumps. i've been horribly neglectful.









how's the midwife search going? found someone yet? hope so.

Not a problem! It seems we have netted ourselves a few more old crones to join us. Welcome!

I found a midwife who I think will be a very nice fit. Heard the heartbeat at 16 weeks the last time I saw her. Sweet relief after last winter's miscarriage.


----------



## Buddhamom (Jan 16, 2007)

We are only doing the US as well. No needle pricks


----------



## greenmama66 (Nov 11, 2010)

Add me! I am 44 and just found out I am pregnant with my 6th. A bit nervous and DH's first. Due July 12th 2011.

Had an amnio last time (cause my homebirth midwife talked me into it) and this time will have the nuchal test and genetic ultrasound- after the amnio at age 38 I said I would never do that again.


----------



## DaniTall (Nov 11, 2010)

*danitall* 38, 48, 3/17/11,









I've only lurked on mothering.commune, but I could really use some pregnant mama community right now! This is my second pregnancy--I have an 8 year old girl from a previous marriage. Everything went really well with that pregnancy and birth, and everything has gone really well with this one until now.

I made the mistake of getting the quad screen--gave into my husband's desire to do it, thinking, oh, it'll just confirm that everything's alright. Well, I came out at a higher risk for down's (1 in 58 chance), and they sent me to do the genetic ultrasound. I had that yesterday and they largely ruled out down's syndrome (to the extent they can without the amnio, which we've declined)--now my odds are 1 in 1046, which is pretty good. However, the perinatal specialist then asked why the hormonal levels came out the way they did in the blood test, and is saying that he wants to see me every 4 weeks to monitor the growth of the baby. He says that there may be a problem with the placenta and that he would induce at 39 weeks! He says the baby may not be getting the nutrition he needs, there's a higher risk of preeclampsia and a higher risk of being a stillborn. I'm kind of in shock that suddenly I'm in the category of "high risk" pregnancy!

I've been seeing a CNM because I'm on Medicaid and can't afford a homebirth. My first was born in a hospital with a CNM and it was a beautiful birth--I completed most of my labor at home and was completely dialated by the time I got to the hospital. It didn't matter to me by that point where I was and had a great natural childbirth. She was 2 weeks early and I do have a vague memory of the nurse midwife saying that the placenta was no longer looked very healthy, which was probably why she came early. But it didn't seem like a big deal at the time. Now I'm afraid of the cascade of interventions that could ensue now. I certainly want what's best for the health of my baby, but I would like to know if there are other options here. I'm going to contact my acupuncturist friend and see what she says, and maybe she can provide treatments to address the issue if there actually is something to worry about. Maybe she has some tricks up her sleeve that would help me induce more naturally before 39 weeks. It just seems like it may be self-serving on the part of the specialist to offer the genetic ultrasound and then say I need follow-up care. I'm just so angry with myself for going against my gut and getting the quad screen test.

Anyone have any experience with this or have any suggestions?


----------



## LeeshaB (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh, *PLEASE ADD ME* too!

I'm 45, and am pretty shocked to find myself expecting in 7/11 (guess I'm gonna have a little slurpee! LOL). It's SO HARD to find any info (other than scary statistics) for pregnancy at my age, I'm thrilled to find others at least close to my age!

My midwife has been all kinds of unsupportive with this (she actually seems annoyed that I managed to get pregnant...she told me to give up trying when I was 43, and I did!), so I've had to go over her head to the OB (whom I adore!). My bloodwork numbers all look fabulous, so the only thing left to do is gestate and shop for diapers -- things have changed a lot since DS#1, who is 10, and DS#2 who is 7.

Been married to my DH (who is also 45) for 22+ years, we have a nice little farm in Connecticut where we grow as much of our own foods as we can, and we lead a pretty clean life. Let's here it for fertile old people! LOL

Looking forward to chatting with others here!

--Leesha B.


----------



## roslyn (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm 46 and due in May, I know what you mean about the lack of information. I've been blogging about this pregnancy because I want to contribute to the information available. I was told four years ago that I couldn't get pregnant again. Surprise! In many ways it's fun and exciting, but terrifying as heck too.


----------



## greenmama66 (Nov 11, 2010)

Glad to meet you Leesha B and Roslyn. The midwives I've spoken to here have all been super supportive so we are going to meet 3-4 different one's and decide.

I'm keeping this from several unsupportive family members who think I'm too old etc; I don't want negativity projected at me during this time and my mother and SIL were so downright nasty about me even mentioning I wanted to have a baby with my new husband that I'm not prepared to tell them until after the birth! Older daughter's have agreed it's best as well because I need support not criticism.


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaniTall*
> 
> *danitall* 38, 48, 3/17/11,
> 
> ...


Have you talked anymore to the midwife about this? If you are not due until May, it seems he is doing a lot of "this might happen" and not looking at what IS happening. If there is no problem, there is no reason to induce, so I would kindly say something like "I'd like to deal with what is going on now, and not what might happen"
Are you seeing a midwife or a perinatal specialist? Because I am seeing a midwife with my sonogram at the perinatal specialist, but I listen to NOTHING the perinatal doctor says to me and talk to my midwife first. The perinatal OB also tried to give me the "we will never know if there are definitely any abnormalities unless we do an amnio, there is always a risk there" and the midwife was like - whatever, don't worry about it your odds are good.

If you want, what he is talking about I think can be picked up later during NST when you are like 36-38 weeks. For him to threaten preeclampsia and still born is kind of crazy. Yes it might be higher for a 40 year old, but doesn't mean it WILL happen and it hasn't happened with my pregnancies (dd was 36 when I had her) and you can make changes (like diet and adding high levels of Vit D) now that might help with preeclampsia.

Good luck


----------



## LeeshaB (Nov 11, 2010)

DaniTall -- oh gosh, your quad screen results are GOOD compared to mine with my first 2 pregnancies!! I do the Level II u/s with my pregnancies just because I'd like to know if there's going to be some glaring problem that will require special care for the little guy/gal upon delivery, and to prepare myself mentally. But minor stuff I just let roll off my back. If you don't want furhter u/s, just decline them. Or maybe do one more a few weeks before your due date just to assure yourself everything looks OK. Try not to let the scare tactics get to you -- as long as you are taking care of yourself, your'e health (and continue to be) and are hearing a nice strong heartbeat when it's checked for, I wouldn't really give the panic-mongers much heed.

Roslyn!! Oh my gosh, I'm SO happy to meet you!!! Will you share your blog address with me, I would LOVE to read all about your pregnancy journey! I keep a blog, but won't start writing about this until after we tell our families (tho no doubt I will write PLENTY when I do!).

Greenmama66, nice to meet you too! I don't blame you, I would never allow an amnio under any circumstances. I'll do the Level II ultrasound, but that's it. (Well, blood tests are fine, they don't do anything to the baby, just to me! LOL)

Ah, so nice to be here!









--Leesha


----------



## DaniTall (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks llilymonster and Leesha! I have an appointment on Monday with my nurse midwife, so hopefully she can help put things into context. It was shocking that he went straight to inducing at 39 weeks. I would be really surprised if I had preeclamsia, though I do have a vague memory of the midwife at my first birth (my daughter was 2 weeks early) saying that the placenta didn't look very healthy, which is probably why she came early. I didn't think anything of it at the time because of course she was totally healthy!

I did check in with my acupuncturist, who hasn't seen me recently but said that I should take what the perinatal specialist said seriously. I trust her a lot so that was a little sobering. She did say there's a lot she can do with Chinese medicine starting at week 36 to make sure I never get to 39 weeks, so that's reassuring.

I've calmed down, and I am happy with the new odds about down's syndrome. It was just kind of shocking to hear "you have to do this or you are at risk of a stillbirth"!

Thanks! Danielle


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaniTall*
> 
> I've calmed down, and I am happy with the new odds about down's syndrome. It was just kind of shocking to hear "you have to do this or you are at risk of a stillbirth"!
> 
> Thanks! Danielle


I just want to tell a story that I found out this weekend because I find it so interesting. A family friends mother passed away this weekend at the age of 92. She didn't start having her kids until she was in her mid 30s (probably around 1940 or so) She had 8 kids in 11 years, 5-6 of them after she turned 35. She was a nurse, had a masters degree and ended up teaching, so she was in the medical field. She is not the only woman - my grandmother had my mom in 1936 at the age 45. So when OBs act like age is a problem now, I kind of laugh. I don't think anyone got the "dead baby card" back then like they do now, just based on mother's age alone.


----------



## Caryliz (Sep 14, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lillymonster*
> 
> So when OBs act like age is a problem now, I kind of laugh. I don't think anyone got the "dead baby card" back then like they do now, just based on mother's age alone.


This totally cracked me up! My personal older Mom heroine is my friend Sheila, who conceived twins, naturally - her first pregnancy - at the age of 49! (She and her husband had been trying for years and years and years and had just assumed it would never happen - in fact, were no longer trying as they assumed this period in life had passed - when lo and behold she was with child...!) Her boys were born just a few days before her 50th birthday, and she has this hilarious picture of her tandem nursing the twins, holding up the AARP card she had just received in the mail. It is worth noting that she had a normal, full-term pregnancy (she had a C-section, but only after going into labor on her own and within 3 weeks of her due date), and both boys were *completely healthy babies.* So *- *Take heart!


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

It is ridiculous the negativity surrounding older mothers and pregnancy. My friend had her 11th almost a year ago at 45. She had a midwife and did none of the testing. She had another uneventful pregnancy and delivery. Another friend at her 6th at 46.


----------



## greenmama66 (Nov 11, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mamatoabunch*
> 
> It is ridiculous the negativity surrounding older mothers and pregnancy. My friend had her 11th almost a year ago at 45. She had a midwife and did none of the testing. She had another uneventful pregnancy and delivery. Another friend at her 6th at 46.


Thanks for this- I am pregnant with my 6th and am 44 and the negativity surrounding this issue makes me crazy! At least the homebirth midwives around here are supportive and even supportive of me having a UC if I want it.


----------



## roslyn (Aug 23, 2006)

I haven't really gotten any negative vibes from the medical professional. Both my OB and perinatologist have been very positive. Their primary concerns are the fact that I am insulin resistant and have had two late losses. Even so, my OB keeps pointing out the stats that show that a loss at this point is unlikely. I still giggle when my perinatologist reminds me that I'm "not the worst she's seen." The only negativity I've seen has been on the internet. Even my MIL who I was sure would think we'd lost our minds has been overwhelmingly positive.


----------



## Hope4six (Nov 1, 2010)

Roslyn, that is wonderful that you're getting such positive support.









I feel that we women tend to get more support than the men do, though. My husband bears the brunt of all the negativity. His boss is one of the very few he works with that doesn't have issues with our age and number of kids. I hate all the crap he gets dealt in the workplace. Once a co-worker who doesn't know him well saw us out as a family, and made a horrible comment about us overpopulating the earth - right there in front of my kids. I was so insulted, and yet my poor hubby says he gets such comments and worse all the time. If you think women can say thoughtless, hurtful things, well, men seem to have even fewer guards over their tongues.:-( And strangely enough, many of them do talk about pregnancy and childbirth as if they were experts on the subject.<sigh>


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

I had my 32 week sonogram today - good news - I was bracing myself when the perinatal specialist asked if I was anticipating a repeat c-section (and the sonogram tech asked me when I was scheduled for my c-section - wtf??) but otherwise, he said "beautiful, perfect, everything is perfect, size, fluid level, everything"

I am hoping now I can press my midwive (another practice) to push back my nst testing and there is NO reason for me to have a scheduled c-section just because of my age


----------



## roslyn (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roslyn*
> 
> I haven't really gotten any negative vibes from the medical professional. Both my OB and perinatologist have been very positive. Their primary concerns are the fact that I am insulin resistant and have had two late losses. Even so, my OB keeps pointing out the stats that show that a loss at this point is unlikely. I still giggle when my perinatologist reminds me that I'm "not the worst she's seen." The only negativity I've seen has been on the internet. Even my MIL who I was sure would think we'd lost our minds has been overwhelmingly positive.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hope4six*
> 
> Roslyn, that is wonderful that you're getting such positive support.
> 
> ...


I'm frequently amazed at the obnoxious crap people will say when discussing someone else's lives. How many children you choose to have and at what age is nobody's business but yours. I dunno, I'm sure there are raised brows out there somewhere, but no one dares say anything to me. Apparently I look as though I'd let them have it if they get too cheeky with me. And they're right, I would.


----------



## Caryliz (Sep 14, 2005)

Quote:


> I'm frequently amazed at the obnoxious crap people will say when discussing someone else's lives. How many children you choose to have and at what age is nobody's business but yours. I dunno, I'm sure there are raised brows out there somewhere, but no one dares say anything to me. Apparently I look as though I'd let them have it if they get too cheeky with me. And they're right, I would.


LOL! It's funny, I've only gotten flak from two places:

1. Medical professionals (NOT the MW, but the people doing sonograms and such at the hospital) - and really, it's kind of fun to let them have it.







The doc who did my amnio kept referring to this as a "geriatric pregnancy" and finally I told him that, unless he was planning to arrange a senior citizen discount for all the stuff my insurance wasn't going to cover, he was going to have to find a different way to talk about someone who was both pregnant and older than himself!







.

2. My own mother, which I have to admit is kind of deflating. She and I have always been close, and she really has been a wonderful mom to me and grandmother to my son. For 20 years - literally, from the time I was in college - she was on me about when I was going to have kids. When we told her I was pregnant with DS1, she literally screamed and cried and jumped up and down - she was happier than I was! Fast forward 5 years to our announcement about DS2 - she was so startled you could have heard a pin drop. The first thing she said was, "Did you do this on purpose?!" (Um, yes.), This was followed by, "Do you know how old you are going to be when this child is born?!" (Yeah, did the math on that one, too, Mom.) At that point she composed herself and smiled and said she was very happy for us. And then proceeded to ask if there was any pie left in the kitchen. Like, subject closed. I was stunned, and when I asked her later why she was so subdued about this (when she'd been so crazy excited the first time), she just loooked at me and said, "Look, when I was your age, I had kids in high school and I was going through menopause. I'm just sayin'." I pointed out the obvious ("I got married at 38, I have a child in kindergarten, and clearly I'm not going through menopause, so I guess my experience is going to be different."), but she has persisted. The difference is, she no longer states anything as if it's her own opinion - rather, she prefers to pass along comments from people I've never met. As in: "My water aerobics instructor thinks you are very brave to be having a child at your age!" And then she'll wait for a response. I try not to rise to the bait, but honestly, I've kind of had it. This child is coming whether she is happy about the timing or not, and it would be really nice to feel like she is on board.


----------



## YummyMummy2010 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello! I'd love to join in the over 35's fun! I'm 36 and DH is 34 (scooped up a toy boy!







) I'm pregnant with my 3rd EDD April 18th 2011 and I think baby will be a surprise (still trying to convince DH). *(YummyMummy2010 36, 34, 04/18/11)*

I had my first DD at 29 and my second DD at 30. Both natural water births in a hospital. Hoping for the same with the 3rd. Having the first two back to back was hectic, so I'm interested to see how it goes with the 5 1/2 year gap!


----------



## Hope4six (Nov 1, 2010)

*Please update my info to say two boys!*


----------



## ZinniaGarden (Sep 9, 2010)

I would like to join this tribe. I am due July 22, 2011, 36 years old and though I am not the oldest momma in the group I bet this baby's daddy is the oldest - DH is in his 60's. Our oldest, DD is 16. DS1 is 11 and DS2 is 7. We told them on Friday when I was 5 weeks. We are just not good at keeping secrets from them; they are on cloud nine - think it is better than Christmas! Told my mother on Saturday and she handled it very well - congrats and how exciting, the whole bit. Not telling our church or community until we hear a heart beat.

I plan to do an ultrasound, mostly because I have fibroids and that scares me. I want to see a four chamber heart and two kidneys on the ultrasound - not so worried about down's - it is what it is and we will love the baby anyway, though, we hope everything will be normal.

I had a tramatic experience with my last child's doctor, so much so that I drove 6.5 hrs to get back to the doctor that had delivered my other two at 39 + 4 weeks. As a result, I do not want to deal with vag exams and I know that when I walk into my doctor's office not wanting so many procedures, it is going to tick them off. I don't want a bunch of interventions or tests, I pretty much want to be left alone to grow my baby. I am afraid I am going to end up fighting to have a healthy normal pregnancy and baby. On top of several other things, this baby will be a VBAC. I have been doing a bit of research. My home state has the lowest VBAC rate in the country - 2.5% Kinda worried about how the doctors view them around here. Oh well, will deal with that as it comes!


----------



## ZinniaGarden (Sep 9, 2010)

Hope4six - Congrats on the two boys!!!!!!!!! Hope you are feeling great.


----------



## Hope4six (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, Zinnia! I do feel a lot better just knowing that all the extra symptoms, weight, and fatigue are for good reason. I'm really excited to be having two more boys!


----------



## LeeshaB (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi ladies -- sorry to say you can remove me from the rollcalll, I had a miscarraige this weekend. I knew it was coming -- my ultrasound last week showed abnormal developement (some tissue, but not a fetus). It's oddly comforting knowing that there wasn't really a "baby" per se in there, it feels more like the loss of a dream than the loss of a child, so I'm grateful that I didn't miscarry until after I knew for sure what the deal was.

Now that we know that pregnancy is a possibility, we're going to try to actively avoid getting pregnant again (it was never our intention to have another baby as we turned 46!), so I don't suspect I'll be checking back in with this group.

I want to wish all of you WONDERFUL pregnancies, beautiful deliveries, and a life of love with your little ones! My pregnancies with my other two (at ages 35 and 38) were absolutly flawlessly uncomplicated, and I wish each of you the same! 

Love, Leesha


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

just thought i'd give this thread a bump









any updates? i poked around and posted a few new birth announcements from our member list.

26 weeks here. did the prenatal screening, thinking it would help to set my mind at ease (didn't do any screening with dd -- was nearly 35 when she was born, will be 39 when this baby comes). first trimester results came back great and i was feeling very confident. however, second trimester results came back positive for down syndrome. really struggled with whether or not to get the amnio (what i was trying to avoid by going the screening route). ended up getting the amnio and baby is fine. very relieved with the news, but wishing i had just avoided any screening and testing all together.

how's everyone else doing?


----------



## capretta (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello! I feel like I'm kind of cheating here. I'm only 34 right now, but I'll be 35 in a couple months and would love to join you! In the OP format:

*capretta, 35, 33, 10/1/11*, sex unknown obviously

This is my first pregnancy and it was our first cycle trying. So we're thrilled, but also kind of overwhelmed by the whole thing. Looking forward to getting past the initial nerves so that I can just relax and enjoy the pregnancy - that does happen, right?


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capretta*
> 
> Hello! I feel like I'm kind of cheating here. I'm only 34 right now, but I'll be 35 in a couple months and would love to join you! In the OP format:
> 
> ...


welcome and congrats! we'll allow it (since you will be 35 when baby arrives). even though you're still only 34, i'm sure you'll be clumped into the dreaded "advanced maternal age" group.

when i was pregnant with my first i met with a genetic counselor and he told me all the over-35 statistics. "but i'll still be 34 when i give birth" i told him (turns out i had dd 11 days before my 35th). he said, "well, it's not like something magical happens at age 35" and continued with his spiel.

it can be overwhelming, but try to enjoy it. it can be nerve-wracking at first, but you will eventually relax.


----------



## HawaiianBlesing (Nov 21, 2010)

*Becky 36, DH 31 EDD 7/28/11 sex unknown for a few more weeks at least. *

Saw this tribe awhile back but wanted to make sure babe was going to stick around. Entered the 2nd trimester yesterday


----------



## number3at43 (Jan 29, 2011)

* Name: Dawn
* EDD: 8/19/2011

* Age: 42, and will be 44 at EDD
* Location: Northern Calif
* * What number child is this for you: This will be our 3rd.
* Family (partner, other children, and/or furbabies): My hubby (37) and my son (11) Daughter (8)

OVER 40 AND EXPECTING - VERY GLAD TO OF FOUND THIS GROUP


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HawaiianBlesing*
> 
> *Becky 36, DH 31 EDD 7/28/11 sex unknown for a few more weeks at least. *
> 
> Saw this tribe awhile back but wanted to make sure babe was going to stick around. Entered the 2nd trimester yesterday


so glad you're with us and congrats on reaching the second semester. i know i took a big sigh of relief when i got there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *number3at43*
> 
> * Name: Dawn
> * EDD: 8/19/2011
> ...


congrats and welcome. so glad you found us.


----------



## capretta (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samstress*
> 
> welcome and congrats! we'll allow it (since you will be 35 when baby arrives). even though you're still only 34, i'm sure you'll be clumped into the dreaded "advanced maternal age" group.
> 
> ...


Ha! Thanks for letting me in! I meant to say that my mother had kids at 37 and 40, and that I'm not actually _too_ concerned about the "geriatric" aspect of it all. Still, we will definitely do some sort screening and I'll be reading back through the thread and probably asking questions about that. And, in general, I'll just be happy to have some pregnant ladies about my age to chat with.

Oh and thanks for confirmation that I will eventually relax.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey all! I'm 20 weeks now w/ baby 11. Baby is becoming more active. I am UP, as w/ my last 6 pregnancies so no tests or anything. Just chugging along enjoying feeling better now.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

> when i was pregnant with my first i met with a genetic counselor and he told me all the over-35 statistics. "but i'll still be 34 when i give birth" i told him (turns out i had dd 11 days before my 35th). he said, "well, it's not like something magical happens at age 35" and continued with his spiel.


ha ha. i had an argument with the receptionist at my 20 week u/s because they had the reason booked as "advanced maternal age" (in reality i only do it b/c i take a class c med) i swore up and down that i was only 34 so i didn't even make that cutoff. when i was on the table looking up at the big computer screen with all the data i did the math....i'm 36.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *tzs* 


> i swore up and down that i was only 34 so i didn't even make that cutoff. when i was on the table looking up at the big computer screen with all the data i did the math....i'm 36.


----------



## JoyousJenny (May 30, 2005)

I just found out today that I am expecting







- kinda knew in my heart for the last few days but now confirmed!!! I will be 37 when baby is born at the beginning of October! We had been trying for over a year to have another baby - so excited!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoyousJenny*
> 
> I just found out today that I am expecting
> 
> ...


how wonderful for you! congrats and welcome.


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

I would love to join! Another old fogey... I am 41 and currently expecting our third child. DH is 42, and we have two girls aged 5 and almost 3. It's so wonderful to find more "mature mamas" who are expecting, but I have to be honest and say that I really don't feel that old. I don't feel any different from when I was expecting my first at 35. I still try to catch snowflakes on my tongue, run around the backyard with my girls, and sit on the floor with them to play with blocks. Age is largely a state of mind. I don't have any check ups planned yet, I think I will wait until twelve weeks or so and then schedule an appointment. I don't need a bunch of medical personnel fussing over me and scaring me unnecessarily. We are not having any genetic testing done, because it won't make a difference. Terminating the pregnancy is not an option for us.

I do want the 20 week ultrasound, mostly because I am dying to know whether I am right and this is another girl, and because if the baby does have some issues, we will be able to prepare for it and research.

I had a missed miscarriage in June of last year, so I'm a bit hesitant about going all-out ballistic for joy, but both DH and I are thrilled that we are blessed like this again.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom*
> 
> I would love to join! Another old fogey... I am 41 and currently expecting our third child. DH is 42, and we have two girls aged 5 and almost 3. It's so wonderful to find more "mature mamas" who are expecting, but I have to be honest and say that I really don't feel that old. I don't feel any different from when I was expecting my first at 35. I still try to catch snowflakes on my tongue, run around the backyard with my girls, and sit on the floor with them to play with blocks. Age is largely a state of mind. I don't have any check ups planned yet, I think I will wait until twelve weeks or so and then schedule an appointment. I don't need a bunch of medical personnel fussing over me and scaring me unnecessarily. We are not having any genetic testing done, because it won't make a difference. Terminating the pregnancy is not an option for us.
> 
> ...


i'm with you mama. i don't feel old either (oh, but don't other folks love to tell us we are, especially when we decide to reproduce).

congrats and welcome!


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samstress*
> 
> oh, but don't other folks love to tell us we are, especially when we decide to reproduce


Don't I know it! I was 34 when I got married and had just turned 35 when I quit my job to move to the US to be with my husband, and a twenty-something coworker asked me if we "were even going to bother trying to have children".







I was momentarily stunned and then said:"Umm... we're not THAT old, you know."

Also, I get pregnant at the drop of a hat, none of my pregnancies were the result of "trying". They just sort of happen. I figure if it happens that easily, I am obviously not too old.

I LOVE the story about the mama who gave birth to twins shortly before her 50th birthday and had her picture taken nursing the twins while holding up her newly received AARP card. Too funny!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


i also got married at 34 (and had dd a year later). no one ever asked us if we would bother having children, but after our first at 35 someone asked if we were going to have more. i said yes and she said, "you'd better hurry". when i went in for my six week check after having dd, the doctor told me if we were going to have more children we should start trying within the next six months. i never went back to him and we waited four years to have number two.

i also haven't had a problem getting pregnant which i tend to believe is a good thing and means i'm certainly not to old to have them. not sure if we'll stop after this one, but the idea of having a third child in a few years (when i'm in my early 40s) doesn't bother me in the least.

love the story about the nursing mom and her AARP card.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

I have been pregnant from my first pregnancy, started at 19 and now 37 and I don't feel any different. Same feelings, same general pregnancy aches or grumps, but otherwise, easy.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mamatoabunch*
> 
> I have been pregnant from my first pregnancy, started at 19 and now 37 and I don't feel any different. Same feelings, same general pregnancy aches or grumps, but otherwise, easy.


that's what i like to hear!


----------



## madcap150 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just saw this thread and I'd like to join.









madcap 150, 35 (36 by baby's birth), 37, EDD in mid-June 2011, a second boy!

I am fortunate that no one has made a big deal about my age-- hasn't even mentioned it. I'm not sure they notice.







To look at me, I could be anything from late 20's - early 40's-- maybe they just assume I'm on the lower end and don't check the chart?

DS was born at a FS birth center, and we're planning a home birth with this one. The only testing we have done is the 20 week scan (everything looked great!) We didn't do the scan with DS, but decided to with this one. However, my age wasn't really a consideration in whether to get the scan-- we decided to do it for two other reasons. 1. Since we're planning a home birth, we wanted to know if we saw anything (placenta issues or baby issues) that might change our plans; and 2. Sadly, my dad is dying, and I'm really not sure if he will be around for this baby's birth. He is such a wonderful grandpa and there is going to be such a hole in our lives-- I wanted him to at least get to see a healthy baby boy, as it turns out, on the u/s.

When I interviewed HB midwives, they seemed to lean against the 20 week scan or any kind of testing no matter what the reason-- which didn't really make sense to me as a blanket policy, rather than considering the individual situation. I went with the midwife who thought it was perfectly reasonable for me to make a decision based on my particular circumstances and didn't try to talk me out of it by saying my pregnancy is likely to be normal, so why worry? That is a good reason and decision for some moms, but not for me, this time around.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

welcome *madcap* and congratulations.

so sorry about your father. hopefully he'll be around to meet another grandson.


----------



## capretta (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samstress*
> 
> i also got married at 34 (and had dd a year later). no one ever asked us if we would bother having children, but after our first at 35 someone asked if we were going to have more. i said yes and she said, "you'd better hurry". when i went in for my six week check after having dd, the doctor told me if we were going to have more children we should start trying within the next six months. i never went back to him and we waited four years to have number two.










Glad you fired that doc.

Also, shout out to my Oct DDC buddies! Nice to see you here.


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capretta*
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Ditto, Capretta! Us old folks have to stick together hehe.


----------



## k9sarchik (Nov 11, 2006)

I'd like to jump in and say







Hi.

** Name: Laura
* EDD: 4/27/2011*

** Age: 42, 
* Location: Denver, CO
* What number child is this for you: This will be our 2nd.
* Family (partner, other children, and/or furbabies): My hubby (38) and my son (3).*

I had a 5 hour home birth with my son at age 38 and actually will be having this new boy at a birth center with midwives.


----------



## madcap150 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Laura! You and I are neighbors (well, in a general sense-- I'm in Denver too) and my son was born at the birth center.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

welcome laura!


----------



## BHappy (Jun 15, 2008)

hey all,

just checking in. not much to report. all is well. 23 weeks tomorrow, and counting down to the 3rd tri.

feeling pretty sleepy on this lazy warm saturday.  its really nice that my children are older and more independent, so i can rest mostly whenever i want.









i'm trying to enjoy each moment of having this babe inside. i know it will be our last pregnancy, last child. its amazing and bittersweet.

xo


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

Resting whenever you want sounds awesome! My oldest got sick last night, the poor thing, and today I hit 6 weeks and all-day-nausea started right on schedule. Oh well, I keep telling myself "nausea is a good thing... nausea is a good thing"







.


----------



## Gracecody (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi there!

I just found out earlier this week that I'm pregnant; it came as an enormous shock and surprise. I had some bleeding at the beginning which I mistook for my period, so when the pregnancy was confirmed, I was concerned. I had an u/s yesterday and was quite happy to see a weeeee baby with a strongly beating heart. I believe I'm about 6.5 weeks along and due at the end of Sept 2011. I will be working with the homebirth midwife I had in my last pregnancy, who I love dearly. Anyway, happy to be here! Like others, I didn't think I would be doing this again at my age; I had just made up my mind definitively in the past year that I was DONE. Hmmmm. 

*Name: Heather
* EDD: 9/27/2011*

** Age: 36
* Location: Colorado
* What number child is this for you: This will be our 3rd
* Family (partner, other children, and/or furbabies): Husband (43), son (5) and daughter (3)*


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi Heather, welcome aboard!







I'm due October 1, but this is my third and my second was two weeks early so I'm straddling September and October due date clubs. Funny how babies seem to want nothing to do with planning, huh?! Congratulations, and a happy, healthy and uneventful nine months to you!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

welcome heather!


----------



## Susanneprincess (Jan 21, 2008)

*Hello, my name is Susanne, I will be 43 when this baby is born. This will be my 5th child due Aug 5, 2011. This will be my DH 1st child and he will be 43 as well. My 4 boys will be 16,18,20 and 23 when this baby arrives. Oddly enough, my bday is aug 2 and dh is aug 4th. SOOO we should be 43 if baby comes on or after due date. We recently had the neucal scan screening and the results came back with a low ratio for downs or trisomy. We are not doing anymore testing except the normal stuff.*

*I AM having a natural birth in a hospital, since no midwife is available to us where we live. I am a cbe and a breasfeeding counselor. I am already stressing over how I want our birth to go in the hospital, however I am not afraid to tell folks to GTFO







if I have to... Being pregnant in my 40's is so much different than in my 20's. I feel more empowered now than I did then. I had all my boys naturally as well. (the third was a failed try at epi, my epidural nerve was bruised)*

*Smiles*

*Susanne







*


----------



## HawaiianBlesing (Nov 21, 2010)

20 week anatomy scan today and all is well. Everything looked great to my untrained eye.

We are having a *BOY* which is super exciting! There are mostly little girls in the family 7 nieces and only 1 nephew so it will be nice to add some testosterone to the gene pool.

Feeling great and praying that the rest of this pregnancy goes as smoothly as the first half.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm 41 now, I will be 42 at delivery, my dh will be 37, our edd is nov. 19th 2011. I just got my bfp today so no idea what we are having yet. This will be baby number five for us. We thought we were done, surprise! 

McLisa, we were in the same ddc with your fourth and you said that was your last, lol! I don't beleive you, you are going to have number 7 before you turn 40!!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

welcome *susanne* and *Anglyn*.

congrats *becky* - i changed your stork from yellow to blue.

i'm 33 weeks today and am doing well. am getting anxious, but also feel like there's still so much to do. trying not to stress too much. hope everyone is well. would love to hear some updates.


----------



## Gemini13 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello! I'd like to introduce myself to the group.







I just found out last night that I'm pregnant for sure- even though I've suspected it for a few weeks (and in spite of the BFN I got on Saturday)!

** Name: Dyanna
* EDD: 11/21/11 (hey 11/11, that's kind of neat!)*

** Age: 35
* Location: Brooklyn, NY*

** What number child is this for you: First!
* Family (partner, other children, and/or furbabies): husband (33), kitty (almost 11), a bunch of fish (of varying ages!)*

I've been on a few pregnancy boards today and I'm noticing that I'm using a lot of exclamation points, LOL. Anyway, I'm totally excited but of course very nervous as well! I don't have many friends with babies- and I'm really not close enough to the couples who do have kids to ask them about about their OB/midwife, birth experience, etc. I know I have a few weeks before I'd be scheduled for my first appt, but I do need to quickly figure out where I'm going to give birth and what professionals are going to assist me...


----------



## saoirse2007 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello everyone- I am yet another of the aged from the OCT DDC...lol

This will be my 3rd babe- had my first at the tender age of 37

We have a boy and a girl so we have decided to let this one surprise us at birth!

*age at delivery : 42, dh 36*

*EDD: October 25, 2011*


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

welcome ladies and congrats! you've been added to the roster.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gemini13*
> 
> I don't have many friends with babies- and I'm really not close enough to the couples who do have kids to ask them about about their OB/midwife, birth experience, etc. I know I have a few weeks before I'd be scheduled for my first appt, but I do need to quickly figure out where I'm going to give birth and what professionals are going to assist me...


perhaps you could ask for recommendations in the finding your tribe forum if you don't have anyone in real life you can ask. there's a mom in my ddc (due in may) who also lives in brooklyn and just so happens to be a midwife. let me know if you'd like to connect with her.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saoirse2007*
> 
> We have a boy and a girl so we have decided to let this one surprise us at birth!


we were surprise with dd and will be with this one as well. it's so much fun!


----------



## Rachelette (Dec 7, 2010)

I would love to be added. Once you get over 35 it feels like everything becomes riskier and more urgent. So glad to have a resource!

Rachelette, Age at Delivery will be 40 (my birthday is 11/6, so this will be a 40th birthday to remember!), DH will be 48, Estimated DD 11/10/11 Sex unknown. This will be our first child.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

consider yourself added *rachelette*. welcome (and congrats!)

yes, it does seem like everything is riskier, but try to enjoy it.


----------



## sundaya (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm 43, will be 43 when this LO gets here.

EDD 7/26/2011

DH is 51

This will be our second, my third. Found out today that he is a boy


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

welcome *sundaya* and congrats!

a boy? how wonderful. what are your other two?


----------



## sundaya (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks!

My first DS is 22. Our DD is 2. This will be my second after-40 babe. We're very excited. A lot of people like to point out to us AMA ladies that things are so much riskier. For the most part, I just don't buy it. My individual risks are the only ones that count for me, and I'm extremely healthy. While pregnant with my DD, the perinatologist (for the 20 week ultrasound) pointed out that my risk of having a baby with a chromosomal issue was less than the risk of getting pregnant while on birth control


----------



## txtarheel (May 27, 2006)

Hi all! I'd love to be here even though I still sometime have a hard time believing I'm even 30!

I'm Katherine and I'll be 37 when this one is born. It's our second surprise! We had a surprise last month, and a very early miscarriage followed by a "how the heck did that happen?" surprise again! This one will be #3 and I'm pretty sure our last (even though I said that last time). DH will be 43 when babe comes along.

So I sometime feel weird on MDC, I'm a T1 diabetic, have had 2 c/s (unless a miracle occurs this one will be too), have had two LGA babes (#2 was 10.5 lbs) and now we can add AMA to the pot...


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

You sound like a great addition to our tribe, Katherine!







Welcome, and congratulations!

I had my first actual prenatal yesterday, at 13w3d, and I got to hear the heartbeat!! Strong, regular, and 152 beats per minute. What an awesome sound! Everything else was great too, blood pressure as low as ever, urine free of protein and glucose, no weight gain yet but no loss either, yay, and my nausea seems to finally be dissipating a bit. For on a old chick I am not doing too badly.









I hope everyone else is doing well too! Check in if you have time, I'd love to hear some updates!


----------



## roslyn (Aug 23, 2006)

I can't believe I'm in the home stretch. I'm 46 years old and I'm scheduled to have a c-section on the April 8th. I'm very excited and can't wait to see my little guy's face. I'm also terrified that everyone who comes to visit will think I'm a slob because I've been on bedrest since December and the house is a wreck. I've managed to keep the bathrooms and kitchen decent, the rest of the house, not so much. My perinatologist was telling me on Monday that she can't believe this pregnancy flew by so easily. I was like, "easy for YOU to say." Everyone says that it seems to have gone quickly. I don't think so. I feel like I've been pregnant forever.


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

Roslyn, you've been on my mind, I'm glad to see you post! I doubt anyone will care what your house looks like, as long as you and baby are doing well! Taking care of yourself is way more important than keeping the floors crumb-free at the moment. Glad the end is in sight for you, only 8 more days! You must be getting excited to meet the little womb tenant!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

welcome katherine (and congrats). when are you due?

glad to see you post also roslyn. april 8th, huh? how wonderful (that just happens to be my dd's birthday).

i've got a little over four weeks to go (but i keep thinking i'll be early). feeling nervous and anxious. feel like i've got tons to do still, but also quite eager to meet this little boy or girl.

would love to hear how everyone's doing.


----------



## saoirse2007 (Sep 4, 2007)

10 wks 2days...

felt pretty good today -cleaned bathroom, swept floors and stairs, dishes, laundry...and did not have to lay down once....

almost like I am not even pg


----------



## HawaiianBlesing (Nov 21, 2010)

23 weeks today and still going strong. Working full time..getting a little tired between 3-4 every day but nothing too terrible. Weight gain seems to be right on track. Next appt 4/5.

Joined the swim center so I can get a little more exercise. I have to admit that this has been my biggest downfall. Not exercising









Still trying to figure out a name. DH has nicknamed him Awesome which I think is cute because he really wasn't into a nickname at all. "We'll call it baby until we know what it is then we will call him/her by their name" DH is really excited to become a dad.

I get a little anxious every once in a while. Went through a string of really awful early death stories (unintentional...all 3 of them didn't know I was pregnant). It made me really anxious for about a week. I believe in a higher power and have to trust and believe in His plan for me and our family.

We still do not have our kitchen re-model done which it totally stressing me out. It's been going since June. Our cabinet maker is totally hanging us up. Everything we own is in our two spare rooms...one of which will be the baby's. It needs to be painted, have hard wood laid down and decorated. Tick tock the clock is ticking. It's really out of my control so I try not to worry about it too much.

How is everyone else?


----------



## MrsHin2002 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi there,

So I clearly did not keep up with this thread. Sadly, I'm not due in June anymore, but my info can be edited to read 'due with #2 mid-Nov/11'. Glad to have a new date to replace the old one with







I have lots of reading to catch up on!

Karen


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

so sorry about your loss karen, but thrilled to be able to move you just a wee bit down the list.

welcome back!


----------



## mia's mama (Mar 2, 2007)

Can I join?? I'll be 37 at delivery, DH age 34. I'm due July 24th, 2011


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

I am 42, 43 when I'm due. DH is 44. EDD is 12/5/11.

Our last one ended in November in a miscarriage, actually I am still listed here are being due in June. I am cautiously optimistic this time around and trying not to read anything about risks at this age. lol


----------



## momtomany (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi! My name is Michelle. I am due April 8th (this Friday) which also happens to be my birthday. I will be 41. My husband just turned 43 at the end of March. We have 8 children ranging in age from 18 months to 20 y/o. Four of my seven pregnancies went to 42 weeks, resulting in an induction. I am trying everything possible to avoid that this time  Our twins were induce at 38 weeks d/t reduced fluid level.


----------



## matyja (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi all you mamas! I've been posting on some of the other boards since the beginning of this pregnancy and thought I'd like to join this group! I'm about 24+ weeks and things are going fine. This will be baby #5 (pregnancy #6) and due end of July. I'll be 42 when this little lovebug arrives. DH will be (I think?) 49 in the fall. So we're no spring chickens for sure! So many people we've told about this addition ask us "was it planned?". Why are people rude like that? It's really none of their business. We're having a baby! That's the important point!

Hope to follow along with the posts from this point on. Glad to get to know you... would esp. like to hear from the Canadian mamas. (pm me).


----------



## saoirse2007 (Sep 4, 2007)

matyja...I am living in Ontario and will be 42 when this baby arrives too


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi everyone may I join you?

Im 38. I will be 39 when this baby is due in Mid November. I have a 3 year old son and my DS is 34.

I had a M/C in December and My RE has expressed concern for this pregnancy due to slow hcg doubling times. Im actually going in today for an US. I firmly believe that I will hold this precious baby in my arms in another 7 months. I love to have a place where us AMA mamas can hang!


----------



## Mommel (Apr 16, 2010)

My age at delivery: 38

My partner's age at delivery: 38

EDD: 09/05/2011

Sex: BOY!

This is our first and I am SO ready for this! I have wanted to be a mom for a long time...


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marnica*
> 
> Hi everyone may I join you?
> 
> ...


I guess I should have waited until after my US befpore posting. This baby is not meant to be either. This will be my second miscarriage in 4 months. Good luck to you ladies


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mia's mama*
> 
> Can I join?? I'll be 37 at delivery, DH age 34. I'm due July 24th, 2011


of course you can. congrats and welcome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sagewinna*
> 
> I am 42, 43 when I'm due. DH is 44. EDD is 12/5/11.
> 
> Our last one ended in November in a miscarriage, actually I am still listed here are being due in June. I am cautiously optimistic this time around and trying not to read anything about risks at this age. lol


sorry about your loss, but so glad that you're back with us.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momtomany*
> 
> Hi! My name is Michelle. I am due April 8th (this Friday) which also happens to be my birthday. I will be 41. My husband just turned 43 at the end of March. We have 8 children ranging in age from 18 months to 20 y/o. Four of my seven pregnancies went to 42 weeks, resulting in an induction. I am trying everything possible to avoid that this time  Our twins were induce at 38 weeks d/t reduced fluid level.


welcome michelle. so, any news? if not, here's hoping you can avoid another induction.

our dd's birthday is also april 8th (just turned 4).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matyja*
> 
> Hi all you mamas! I've been posting on some of the other boards since the beginning of this pregnancy and thought I'd like to join this group! I'm about 24+ weeks and things are going fine. This will be baby #5 (pregnancy #6) and due end of July. I'll be 42 when this little lovebug arrives. DH will be (I think?) 49 in the fall. So we're no spring chickens for sure! So many people we've told about this addition ask us "was it planned?". Why are people rude like that? It's really none of their business. We're having a baby! That's the important point!
> 
> Hope to follow along with the posts from this point on. Glad to get to know you... would esp. like to hear from the Canadian mamas. (pm me).


i think many of us here have heard insensitive comments from people (i know i certainly have). a simple "congratulations" would suffice, but people, for some reason, feel the need to point out our age (as if we're not very much aware of it). all one needs to do is scroll the list of "birth announcements" in this thread's original post to see how many women are having beautiful, healthy babies at an "advanced maternal age".

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mommel*
> 
> My age at delivery: 38
> 
> ...


welcome and congrats (on your first). how wonderful for you -- you must be thrilled.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marnica*
> 
> I guess I should have waited until after my US befpore posting. This baby is not meant to be either. This will be my second miscarriage in 4 months. Good luck to you ladies










so sorry mama. sadly, many of us here have been where you are. we lost one in november '09. we waited several months before even trying again (honestly, because i couldn't bear the thought of going through another loss again). got pregnant in august '10, and so far, there have been no problems/complications. i've got 3 weeks to go and will turn 39 next week.

please take care and be kind to yourself.


----------



## BHappy (Jun 15, 2008)

(cross posted in May & June DDCs)

My OB today is recommending weekly NSTs.









From the little research I've done, I've found the following:

"A NST may be performed if:


You sense that the baby is not moving as frequently as usual
You are overdue
There is any reason to suspect that the placenta is not functioning adequately

"If your baby's heart beats faster (at least 15 beats per minute over his resting rate) while he's moving for at least 15 seconds on two separate occasions during a 20-minute span, the result is normal, or "reactive." A normal result means that your baby is probably doing fine for now. Your practitioner may want to repeat the test every week (or more often) until your baby's born.

"If your baby's heart doesn't beat faster while he's moving or your baby doesn't move after about 90 minutes, the result is "nonreactive." A nonreactive result doesn't necessarily mean something is wrong. It just means that the test didn't provide enough information and you may need to take it again in an hour or take other tests such as a biophysical profile or contraction stress test.

"However, a nonreactive result could indicate that your baby isn't getting enough oxygen or that there are problems with the placenta."

And then, the path can lead to [as I suspected...]:

*"If your practitioner thinks that your baby's no longer doing well in the womb, she'll probably decide to induce labor.*"

Aside from the exposure to ultrasound, which I do not want (as DH put it: you don't even want to be monitored during labor, why would you want this now??), I have none of the "risk factors" indicated. But since I am over 40, the OB recommends. My gut feeling is: NONSENSE.

Anyone else faced with this decision? What did you decide, and why?


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

my OB recommended twice-a-week NSTs because of an increased amount of amniotic fluid. i started last tuesday and am going tuesday and friday until baby arrives. they tell me everything is great when i go.

my gut also tells me it's nonsense and it's getting frustrating because every time i go for an appt, they tell me something else that's "wrong" with me. i think i've heard it so much that i'm starting to believe it. i tend to avoid ultrasounds during pregnancy (or any other type of monitoring), but i think i'm just starting to worry about baby (even though s/he is moving all the time and there is no indication that there is a problem). i guess i agreed to the NSTs just to set my mind at ease.

sorry you're having to deal with this.


----------



## Gloverby (Apr 16, 2011)

* Name: Keely
* EDD: 21/12/2011

* Age: 38, and will be 39 at EDD
* Location: Tacoma, WA (for now), but baby will be born in Adelaide, South Australia.
* What number child is this for you: This will be our 2nd.
* Family: My guy (Cecil) is 44 and my son (Tiberius) is 19 months. We are also owned by 5 cats.

Add me....add me!!


----------



## BHappy (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samstress*
> 
> my OB recommended twice-a-week NSTs because of an increased amount of amniotic fluid. i started last tuesday and am going tuesday and friday until baby arrives. they tell me everything is great when i go.
> 
> ...










sorry to you, too. how did you find out you have an increased amount of amniotic fluid? you can always decide to stop having the NSTs if that's not working for you. but if it is easing your mind, that's worth something for sure.

i've decided that since i am not exhibiting any of the reasons to have a NST, i am going to say no thank you.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

welcome keely (and congrats)!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BHappy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had a low lying placenta, so they did an u/s to make sure that was no longer an issue (it isn't), but then they discovered an increased amount of fluid. like i said, it seems like they find something wrong every time i go. i've actually canceled two appointments in the last month because i just hate going. they also find some reason to bring up my possibly needing a c-section (i can't remember the last time i had an appt when someone didn't mention the dreaded "c" word).

i was so confident at the beginning at this pregnancy. committed to having my vbac and sure that i could, but the closer i get to my due date (just two weeks away now), the less sure i am. and i know that's such a bad place for my head to be right now. i just haven't been feeling very good lately (physically or emotionally). i usually feel very healthy and vibrant, but just haven't lately. i'm having pelvic pain and have just been down right lazy. dh has been great. being very supportive. i know he sees that i'm not doing well, so he's doing all he can to stay positive and to convince me that i can do this, but it just seems like my care providers aren't in my corner. we're planning on staying at home and laboring as long as we can, but i fear what will happen when we get to the hospital. what if i'm just not tough enough?

sorry, i'm just having a pity party.


----------



## BHappy (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samstress*
> 
> welcome keely (and congrats)!
> 
> ...












try to embrace where you are right now. its ok to feel down. and probably better to face your fears rather than stuff them away somewhere, only to have them surface later (like in labor).

i recently received a tip from a nice intuitive woman who said that when you have a wish or intention you want to manifest, write down your wish (such as the birth you want to have), light a candle, and speak your wish 7 times per day for 7 days.

you can totally do this, and you will!

xo


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

I am 32 weeks today, still doing UP. I gained a pound since last month and surprisingly I am only measuring 1cm. I have almost measured 4-5 ahead. I feel very well, we have house buying stress, but that can't be avoided. Otherwise I feel good physically. I walk 3-4 times a week. It is getting much harder and I am slowing down a lot and enjoying these last few weeks.


----------



## Mommel (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BHappy*
> 
> (cross posted in May & June DDCs)
> 
> ...


I'm 38. I see a midwife and think it's rubbish that just because I'm over 35, I'm at a higher risk of complications. I'm healthy. I eat mostly whole foods in healthy and well balanced amounts. I have taken great care of my body and my system and will likely continue to... I had ONE u/s and do not plan on having another. I have had ZERO vaginal exams since becoming pregnant and have had my blood drawn four times. Once for the usual battery of tests and three times very early on in the pregnancy for hcg level doubling times in order to rule out a repeat ectopic. I will likely have a glucose test to make sure I don't also need to keep a better eye on my blood sugar levels. That will the full extent of the testing I'll have during my pregnancy.

The only thing I'm at a higher risk of is unnecessary interventions by idiot OBs who automatically think I'm at a higher risk just because of my age. This will be my first child, and the single biggest lesson I am learning about being a mother is to trust my intuition. If you think it's nonsense, after doing the requisite research to explore ALL sides of the issue, than it likely is... but you know, I'm not a doctor or anything.










In any case, I know what it feels like to have people second-guess your gut and try to convince you to ignore it. I'm sorry you're going through that, 'cause it sucks.


----------



## CNM2B (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Ladies! May I join in the fun?

My name is Jennifer and I'm expecting my second child in November (11/27). I'll be 39 when I deliver and DH will be 42. We have a 4 year old DD and honestly thought we were done, but when the infamous 'clock' started ticking a few months ago, I realized how sorry I'd be if we didn't at least try for one more. So voila! It happened our first month of trying, so I figure that it was meant to be. Knowing for sure that this will be my last pregnancy, I'm trying to appreciate and enjoy each moment and experience (even the not-so-fun ones!)

I'm a labor and delivery nurse as well as a student nurse-midwife (I'll be graduating shortly after the baby is born). My experience makes this pregnancy super scary because I know WAY more than I wish I did! I work in a large tertiary care center with tons and tons of intervention. I have no choice but to deliver there myself (we have no birth centers within a driveable distance and I'm just not comfortable with a homebirth for myself), so I'm going to try very hard to have as little intervention as possible without micromanaging my own delivery experience. We'll see how that goes!

It's great to see all of you "more mature" mommas out there--you inspire me that I can do this too!


----------



## BHappy (Jun 15, 2008)

congrats ! and welcome, jennifer


----------



## BHappy (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mommel*
> 
> I'm 38. I see a midwife and think it's rubbish that just because I'm over 35, I'm at a higher risk of complications. I'm healthy. I eat mostly whole foods in healthy and well balanced amounts. I have taken great care of my body and my system and will likely continue to... I had ONE u/s and do not plan on having another. I have had ZERO vaginal exams since becoming pregnant and have had my blood drawn four times. Once for the usual battery of tests and three times very early on in the pregnancy for hcg level doubling times in order to rule out a repeat ectopic. I will likely have a glucose test to make sure I don't also need to keep a better eye on my blood sugar levels. That will the full extent of the testing I'll have during my pregnancy.
> 
> ...


yep. statistics are useful. but we have to remember that *we* are not statistics !


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

welcome jennifer and congrats!

i too will deliver at 39 (just had a birthday last week) and have a 4-year-old dd. and this will (most likely) be our last. so glad you found us.


----------



## saoirse2007 (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CNM2B*
> 
> I'm a labor and delivery nurse as well as a student nurse-midwife I'm just not comfortable with a homebirth for myself),


I must admit tht freaked me out a little bit! lol

I am hoping for a homebirth this time...you experience with l&d, is that what has you not comfortable? I am sure my lack of experience is a big part of my desire for a homebirth...besides the fact that I am just to lasy to go to the hospital...lol


----------



## CNM2B (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saoirse2007*
> 
> I must admit tht freaked me out a little bit! lol
> 
> I am hoping for a homebirth this time...you experience with l&d, is that what has you not comfortable? I am sure my lack of experience is a big part of my desire for a homebirth...besides the fact that I am just to lasy to go to the hospital...lol


I'm sorry-- don't let that freak you out. I think homebirth, under the right circumstances with the right experienced midwives, is perfectly safe and a great choice. For me, I had a rough pregnancy last time (pre-eclampsia and then my daughter had neonatal sepsis, despite being treated with Penicillin during labor) that spooked me just enough that I want to stay within the confines of the hospital for delivery. I think nurses are cursed sometimes--we have the weirdest things happen to us!


----------



## snguyen (Jul 15, 2007)

A little late getting around to posting here, but our little girl Lily Anh was born April 27, happy and healthy at home in the birth pool! Only 9 hours of labor from start to finish, six of which were me trying to get some sleep right next to my slumbering DH, who was completely oblivious to it all until I woke him at 5 AM telling him my water had just broken. Everything went perfectly, no complications. She was 8 lbs 4 oz, 19 inches long, and cute as a button!


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snguyen*
> 
> A little late getting around to posting here, but our little girl Lily Anh was born April 27, happy and healthy at home in the birth pool! Only 9 hours of labor from start to finish, six of which were me trying to get some sleep right next to my slumbering DH, who was completely oblivious to it all until I woke him at 5 AM telling him my water had just broken. Everything went perfectly, no complications. She was 8 lbs 4 oz, 19 inches long, and cute as a button!


Congratulations!

I will be 35 weeks on Thursday. My kids blew up the birth pool and I have most everything ready! Can't wait.


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

Ooh! Add me please!!!!

*Shenjall (Laura) *

*38, Dh 45*

*EDD January 14, 2012*

This will be our 7th child in our blended family. The 3rd for us together. We're quite surprised and excited. Dh had a vasectomy 9 years ago and just had it reversed this past March. We were given a 50% *at best* chance and didn't think it would happen for some time, if at all. So, to get a BFP in our second cycle post-vr, is quite shocking to us! Lol! But, we couldn't be more excited. Its been a 4 year journey to get here.

I'm currently waiting to hear back from the midwives to see if I got in. (they are in huge demand here) We had a home birth with our last and want to do another homebirth. I'd like to avoid hospitals at all cost this time, with my "advanced maternal age" and all. 

Let the games begin.


----------



## egmaranian (Aug 15, 2009)

I've been quietly watching this thread for a few weeks. I'm currently 28w5d with #2. I had a miscarriage last summer, so I didn't want to join this tribe until I knew I would still be pregnant when I turned 35. It was my birthday last week, and lo and behold...I'm still pregnant (yay!).

Sooo...Now I'm officially 35 and pregnant. Let's hear it for AMA









So here's me:

Erica: 35 yrs old

DH is 38 yrs old

DS: 23mo

EDD August 6th 2011

We're having another boy!


----------



## Eileithyia (May 17, 2009)

I will be 35 when the baby is born. EDD 12/7/11. DH will be 38. This is our first. I had an early m/c in January. I am 12 weeks today. We're keeping the sex a surprise! I have been married 6 years, but felt strongly I wanted to wait to have a child until important other things were in place: what city to live in, to finish school, etc. Because of my miscarriage and because of my age, I do feel anxiety! I wish it wasn't so!


----------



## beautifulmoon (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello! I'd like to be added to the roll call, please.

*my age at baby's birth *37

*partner's age at baby's birth *31

*EDD *October 11

*sex of the baby* it's a girl!

I've read some of the comments that have been posted about being categorized "high risk." I asked one of the midwives about it, and she said it's not an issue. She said they see many moms who are over 35, and that it's quite normal. She even downplayed the risk of Down's syndrome and encouraged me not to get screened if I knew I wouldn't be willing to do an amnio.

I think this area I live in has a lot of older moms and is very kid-friendly, and it's quite normal to see pregnant women who look to be in their late 30s or early 40s. I think the only thing she asked related to my age was whether the baby was naturally conceived, which she was (but we had tried two IUIs prior that were unsuccessful).

eleithyia, I hope you'll be able to enjoy the pregnancy as it goes on. I find that limiting my research on the internet or in books helped lessen my anxiety. But I know how nerve-wracking it is during the first trimester.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

congrats *snguyen* and welcome to lily! no worries about posting late. most folks never come back to announce their births (i usually have to go around fishing). so glad you did. 

welcome *laura* (and congrats). so glad you found us.

welcome and congrats *erica*. i understand you need to wait to join. i had a miscarriage after our first and was quite anxious when i got pregnant for the third time. imagine you're breathing a lot easier now.

welcome *Eileithyia*. the anxiety is normal (especially after a loss), but try to enjoy it. i had our first (a healthy baby girl) at nearly 35 and just had our second (a healthy baby boy) at 39. congrats to you!

welcome and congrats *beautifulmoon*.

as for me - jude michael was born may 16th at 7:45am. he was a healthy 9 lbs 1 oz and 20 3/4 inches long. our stubborn boy (and appropriately, a taurus) arrived 13 days past his due date. in spite of several doctors telling me i was putting my baby at risk for brain damage or of being stillborn and insisting i schedule a c-section, jude was born via a drug-free VBAC at nearly 42 weeks.


----------



## ArcticRose (May 13, 2009)

Quote:


> as for me - jude michael was born may 16th at 7:45am. he was a healthy 9 lbs 1 oz and 20 3/4 inches long. our stubborn boy (and appropriately, a taurus) arrived 13 days past his due date. in spite of several doctors telling me i was putting my baby at risk for brain damage or of being stillborn and insisting i schedule a c-section, jude was born via a drug-free VBAC at nearly 42 weeks. love.gif


Wow! Congrats mom and welcome to Jude! Good for you, going with your gut and sticking with your plan. I'm sure you are really glad you didn't let those Dr.s bully you.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcticRose*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


thanks! you have no idea how good it feels.


----------



## greenmm (Mar 9, 2011)

*Greenmm - my name is Jen, I was 36 & DH was 33, Connor was born 9/5/11 *

Really hoping to have one more soon before there is too much of a risk. Seeing a lot of people my age & older is very encouraging though


----------



## Ttarail (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all,
My husband and I are 42 and pregnant with my second "due" 9/4/11.
My first s 6 y/o dd and very happy to be a soon to be big sister.

I live in an area where it is almost normal for a 42 y-/o to have a homebrth. I had a home birth the first time across the country. I still haven't settled on a hb midwife . I have been seen by a hospital midwife. I wish she could deliver my babe but the rules are strange n this state. She isn't even allowed to assist me in the hospital. I'm looking for the right personality match with a hb midwife this time. Last time I had a fabulous midwife but the personality match was off and I felt like I struggles alone for 45 hours of labor. I've have regular blood testing and heart rate monitoring only. I don't want to cook the babe with an ultrasound unless a medical emergency. I'm much more relaxed this pregnancy. Also I have more fatigue, so resting much more. I think I'm getting the excersice thing down to a science. I'm also an alternative physical therapist so really trying to excersice smart. So easy to over or under excersce.
T


----------



## bubbagirl (Jul 18, 2009)

Please add us 

*Bubbagirl - 38, DH - 32, Due 11/3/11*

We are expecting #2. I gave birth to DS a few months after I turned 37. No tests or ultrasounds yet and we don't plan on any special tests at all. Just one ultrasound as long as everything is going good. I am planning a home waterbirth.


----------



## saoirse2007 (Sep 4, 2007)

As far as I know it is concidered normal for an over 40 (42 for me) to have a homebirth here in Ontario...my midwife seemed to think so

My Integrated Prenatal Screening came out good...will get the # when I call MW.

Big ultrasound is a week from today Wed June 8, I will be 20w1d

still not planning to find out the sex 

very tired and just starting to feel movement @ 19 weeks...every pg I feel it later rather than sooner....grrrr


----------



## dreamgirl (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm 39 and pregnant. Due December 2nd. Will be 40 when I deliver!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

welcome (and congrats) to *Ttarail*, *bubbagirl* and *dreamgirl*.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greenmm*
> 
> *Greenmm - my name is Jen, I was 36 & DH was 33, Connor was born 9/5/11 *
> 
> Really hoping to have one more soon before there is too much of a risk. Seeing a lot of people my age & older is very encouraging though


can i assume you meant 2010?


----------



## amycolefarrell (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi All,

Very happy to be here. My details are below. Congratulations, Mamas!

* Name: Amy
* EDD: August 12, 2011

* Age: 38, and will be 38 at EDD
* Location: Berlin, Germany
* What number child is this for you: This will be our 1st
* Family: My husband, Nicholas, is 31.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

welcome amy (and congrats). your first? how wonderful. hope you're enjoying it. you're getting close. how are you feeling?


----------



## saoirse2007 (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samstress*
> 
> welcome (and congrats) to *Ttarail*, *bubbagirl* and *dreamgirl*.
> 
> can i assume you meant 2010?


looks to me like 9th of May 

I write day- month-year too..

maybe she is Canadian like me


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saoirse2007*
> 
> looks to me like 9th of May
> 
> ...


perhaps.


----------



## amycolefarrell (Jan 6, 2011)

Samstress: Yes, this will be our first and we are in pure bliss just thinking about him. Feeling good. Just passed my glucose tolerance test, which was a relief. Had the fear put into me about it because of my advanced years. Finally am getting over the confusion of the first trimester screening for Downs and settling in with the prospect that our numbers look good and our baby will be healthy. Fear of being a "old" mom rearing its head again. But all in all, this has been a pretty mellow pregnancy. Weight gain (35lbs so far!), swollen ankles, sore feet, and a true love for nap time aside, I feel good!


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

Saw the heartbeat today! So excited! What a huge relief. Had some light bleeding so we were concerned that we lost our bean, but no! 150 bpm, most beautiful sight in the world! And I was pleasantly surprised that there was no mention of my age at the hospital.


----------



## Awakeman (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi! I want to be a part of this tribe! I am 38 and pregnant with number 3. My other children are 11 and 13, born when I was 25 and 27. I will be 39 and my partner will be 36, when this baby is born around December 1, 2011. I am planning a home birth but haven't chosen a midwife yet. (We are in Cincinnati, Ohio, if anyone has recommendations!) I had fabulous home births with my other two and am hoping for a repeat. We tried to conceive this baby for a year-and-a-half and had a miscarriage last year at 6 weeks, so we are very excited to be pregnant and 14 weeks along! I feel great, less tired than during the first trimester, very hungry, no morning sickness or other problems. I am a little bit worried about being older and the increased risk of Down's, etc. I won't do amniocentesis but am open to non-invasive diagnostic testing. I declined ultrasound with my second but may have one with this baby. I am interested in how other ladies feel about being considered "high risk" because of maternal age.

Amy


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amycolefarrell*
> 
> Samstress: Yes, this will be our first and we are in pure bliss just thinking about him. Feeling good. Just passed my glucose tolerance test, which was a relief. Had the fear put into me about it because of my advanced years. Finally am getting over the confusion of the first trimester screening for Downs and settling in with the prospect that our numbers look good and our baby will be healthy. Fear of being a "old" mom rearing its head again. But all in all, this has been a pretty mellow pregnancy. Weight gain (35lbs so far!), swollen ankles, sore feet, and a true love for nap time aside, I feel good!


congrats on passing your GTT! i failed the first (one hour) test and then had to take the three hour test. ugh! making a pregnant woman fast and then sit in a doctor's office for three hours while taking blood every hour is cruel and unusual punishment. probably my least enjoyable moment of being pregnant. luckily i passed the second test.

glad you're feeling good overall.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shenjall*
> 
> Saw the heartbeat today! So excited! What a huge relief. Had some light bleeding so we were concerned that we lost our bean, but no! 150 bpm, most beautiful sight in the world! And I was pleasantly surprised that there was no mention of my age at the hospital.


how wonderful!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awakeman*
> 
> Hi! I want to be a part of this tribe! I am 38 and pregnant with number 3. My other children are 11 and 13, born when I was 25 and 27. I will be 39 and my partner will be 36, when this baby is born around December 1, 2011. I am planning a home birth but haven't chosen a midwife yet. (We are in Cincinnati, Ohio, if anyone has recommendations!) I had fabulous home births with my other two and am hoping for a repeat. We tried to conceive this baby for a year-and-a-half and had a miscarriage last year at 6 weeks, so we are very excited to be pregnant and 14 weeks along! I feel great, less tired than during the first trimester, very hungry, no morning sickness or other problems. I am a little bit worried about being older and the increased risk of Down's, etc. I won't do amniocentesis but am open to non-invasive diagnostic testing. I declined ultrasound with my second but may have one with this baby. I am interested in how other ladies feel about being considered "high risk" because of maternal age.
> 
> Amy


welcome amy! congrats on making it to 14 weeks. i know how good those little milestones feel (our second pregnancy ended at 10 weeks).

i did the ultrasound with both our first (at 35) and second (at 39). i was glad i did it with our first because everything came back great. however, i have mixed feelings about my experience with our second. had the ultrasound at 19 weeks. they found something they wanted to follow-up on, so i returned in 12 weeks for an additional ultrasound. at 31 weeks the original concern was no longer an issue, but they found something else that they wanted to follow-up on in another five weeks. so, at 36 weeks i returned for another ultrasound. the second concern was no longer an issue, but they found yet another thing of concern and then scheduled bi-weekly NSTs until baby arrived (at nearly 42 weeks). it just seemed that every time i went to the doctor, i was told of something that was "wrong" and it all just caused me a lot of unnecessary worry. our little boy was born quite healthy!

i never really felt high risk because of my age (and the doctors never really made me feel that way). they were more concerned about my attempting a VBAC and, on several occasions, tried to convince me to schedule a RCS once i got past 40 weeks.


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

Samstress, the same thing happened with my first. They kept finding "something" that I had to go back and check out, which would turn out to be nothing, but then something else came up. Frustrating and nervewrecking to say the least.

Well, told the inlaws today. Didnt go well. Fil asked "what are you going to do when someone thinks the baby is your grandchild and not your grandchild?". Sigh. I'm 37, not 65. The only thing they said was, "well, we have worries...", no "congrats!" or "I cant wait"!, just, "we have worries". Not sure what kind of worries, we have a strong marriage, financially stable, the kids are super excited. Not sure what's to worry about? Meh, everyone else is excited, I'm not going to let them get me down. My dh is feeling the sting of not having his parents support though. Poor guy.

Anyhoo.... hows everyone doing? I've developed a stupid cold. So, I'm kinda whiney today.


----------



## junebugmidwife (Mar 20, 2004)

Me too! I'm 35 (will be 36 when the babe comes), DH is 35 also. Baby #2, we have a 7yo DS, took about 4 years to conceive this one, now (almost) 13 weeks, due 12/12/11. I credit our acupuncturist for our success. Yay! Still debating home vs hospital, and hate that money is certainly a part of that decision-making.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shenjall*
> 
> Well, told the inlaws today. Didnt go well. Fil asked "what are you going to do when someone thinks the baby is your grandchild and not your grandchild?". Sigh. I'm 37, not 65. The only thing they said was, "well, we have worries...", no "congrats!" or "I cant wait"!, just, "we have worries". Not sure what kind of worries, we have a strong marriage, financially stable, the kids are super excited. Not sure what's to worry about? Meh, everyone else is excited, I'm not going to let them get me down. My dh is feeling the sting of not having his parents support though. Poor guy.


sorry about the lack of support (or excitement) from the inlaws. how unfortunate. "we have worries?" what a strange response. why not just be happy for you and let you and your husband worry (if there was anything to be worried about -- which there doesn't seem to be). hoping they come around.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junebugmidwife*
> 
> Still debating home vs hospital, and hate that money is certainly a part of that decision-making.


i hear ya. we were planning on a homebirth until i got laid off two months into my pregnancy and it became financially impossible. women should be able to get the birth they want without worrying about how they'll pay for it. maybe you could apply for a scholarship for your homebirth through projectcabo.

welcome to the group and congrats.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi mamas! We have been w/o internet for three weeks. We moved fro NM to WI, less than two weeks after we arrived Esca Eirnin was born at home unassisted, caught into my hands. It was a quick, intense birth. He was 8lbs 7.5oz. I was 37, my 11th baby, ninth HBAC, 8th UC. We are overjoyed!


----------



## FarmerCathy (Jun 28, 2005)

Joining the over 35 crowd. Dh and I both will be 35 when this baby is born 9/16/11.


----------



## BHappy (Jun 15, 2008)

hello goddess mamas!

just stopped by to announce the birth of our beautiful boy, eliot quinn (we call him quinn), born at home unassisted on june 8, 2011. we are so blessed and overjoyed!









many blessings and good vibes to you all.


----------



## NishaG (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello, mamas!

I thought I had joined, but I see that I did not. I am 38, pregnant with #3. We have 2 sons, 22 years old and 7 years old. This one was a pleasant surprise.

I am almost 11 weeks pregnant. I have my second midwife appointment next week for a homebirth.


----------



## egmaranian (Aug 15, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!! I love the name Quinn









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BHappy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

congrats to *Mamatoabunch* and *BHappy*. Welcome to *FarmerCathy* and *NishaG*.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egmaranian*
> 
> Congratulations!!!!! I love the name Quinn


me too. however, we had it on our list of possible girl names.


----------



## lotus1 (Aug 7, 2010)

I would like to join you all!

name Lotus1

Age at EDD 41, DH 44

This is baby #2 (many losses though)

DS is almost 5!

And I have hyperemesis  (had it with DS also, but worse this time - on IV fluids and zofran pump)

Hoping for midwife and hospital water birth... currently followed by perinatologist.

Having 1st trimester screening tomorrow - nervous! but hoping for the best!


----------



## lotus1 (Aug 7, 2010)

EDD 12/27

12 weeks, 1 day currently


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

welcome *lotus1* and good luck at the screening tomorrow.


----------



## amycolefarrell (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome, Lotus1!

Hope the first-tri screening went well. For me that was the one of the more challenging things emotionally during this, my first pregnancy, with all the warnings about being an older mom (38.) But am now realizing that each pregnancy is as unique as the baby and age doesn't necessarily have much to do with it.

Best wishes for a strong pregnancy!


----------



## lotus1 (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank you samstress and amycolefarrell!

the US results were good!

have to wait a week for the blood results.

feeling more reassured now.


----------



## matyja (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello Mamas,

It's been a while since I've posted in this tribe... since I've introduced myself a while back. Currently have 5-6 weeks left in this pregnancy and it's been going well. From what I've been reading of many of you who have joined this tribe, I MAY just be one of the older mamas here (42). But that's okay. With age comes wisdom and this being my 5th baby (6th pregnancy), I'd like to think I'm wiser than I was when I started out having kids. Then again.. with some things.. we just never learn!









Nice to read about the various ages and stages of pregnancies.

Perhaps I should start an over 40 tribe???

Blessings to you all.


----------



## greenmama66 (Nov 11, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matyja*
> 
> Hello Mamas,
> 
> ...


I'm over 40 too- I will be 10 days shy of 45 when this babe is due (3 weeks from now) so an over 40 tribe sounds good to me!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lotus1*
> 
> the US results were good!
> 
> feeling more reassured now.


so glad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matyja*
> 
> Perhaps I should start an over 40 tribe???


maybe, since it's really not so out of the ordinary to be 35+ and pregnant anymore. i made the thread 35+ because that's when they consider you of AMA (also, i wanted to participate in the thread).







had my first at 35 and second at 39. i always thought if we had another i'd start a 40+ and pregnant tribe, although i'm pretty sure we're done.


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

Another over-40 mama here! I will be 42 when this little boy makes his appearance earth-side. I was 36 with my first, and 38 with my second. If it was up to me, I would keep on having babies until the egg farm shuts down, but I have to admit, the increase of genetic issues has me kind of creeped out. I don't know if I can handle the stress again. My religion forbids artificial birth control, but allows natural family planning for grave reasons, and I do believe the higher odds of a child with chromosomal abnormalities probably qualifies as grave reason... I'm just not sure if I could actually actively decide to not get pregnant anymore. It's such a dilemma! I feel kind of gipped (sp?) because I don't feel 41. I don't feel any older than with my first, energy-level-wise, or with regards to general physical condition. Ah well, it is what it is!

Anyway, I would definitely join an over-40 tribe, I love talking to other expectant moms my age. Most preggo women I run into (online or real life) are in their late twenties.


----------



## sorprendida11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I want to belong to this tribe too. I just found out--at an ultra sound to rule out pancreatis or liver disease--that I am pregnant. I'm 43 and will have just turned 44 when this baby arrives in mid-November 2011. My partner is 38. I'm anxious because I had a very intense at home miscarriage in January. I never had had a period, so I assumed that I was menopausal due to intense emotions (crying a lot), the inability to keep a thought in my head, and of course that fact that af never came back. Two naturopathic doctors had told me I probably was menopausal. I had all the symptoms: extra padding around my waste, very tender breasts, exhaustion, achy hip joints, extreme sadness. The ultrasound doctor called in my partner and daughter and the baby announced its existence to us while we all wept for joy. I stared at the tv monitor through my tears in utter disbelief. It seems totally surreal to me. I had been hoping to become pregnant for a couple of years. My daughter is 7, and I was finally getting able to tell her that we would consider adopting so she could have a sibling. This little baby is already 17 weeks along!

This was only three days ago, and I'm in Peru's capital, where, like so much native wisdom, midwifery is frowned upon. I feel I need a combination of a wise midwife and a bit of technology to make sure this baby is OK, but I'm coming around to the idea that an amnio is not going to make me any less worried, and could just make me more worried. After that intense miscarriage, I don't think I could terminate based on an amnio.

Looking forward to hearing about your pregnancy experiences in the over 35 tribe. i had a totally natural birth with a midwife in rural pennsylvania when I was 36 (and therefore already "high risk"). I assume we'll go back there, but it means alot of travelling, so I'm dreaming of a home birth, but also nervous about complications. I'll welcome any thoughts or comments.


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

First and most important: congratulations!!!







I can't imagine the surprise and shock you must have experienced. To me it sounds like a door that you thought was being shut, locked and bolted down, was suddenly flung wide open again. How wonderful! I hope you will be able to find the right care for you, I have no idea how to go about finding a trustworthy midwife in Lima, but I agree with you on the amnio. It's a double edged sword. At my 20 week ultrasound they found a marker for Trisomy 18, and an amnio would tell us exactly what we are looking at. But since we would never terminate, for any reason, I am not so sure I need to know. At least not right away. It's hard to explain. Take care of yourself, and keep us posted on everything!


----------



## greenmama66 (Nov 11, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom*
> 
> First and most important: congratulations!!!
> 
> ...


(((Hugs there mama))) they found a marker for me as well and that's when I decided to get an amnio even though Dh was against it. A choroid plexus cyst was found but amnio confirmed baby was healthy and recent US confirmed cyst is gone. I hope all goes well and your baby is healthy too.


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

That's the same thing they found in mine. What had me puzzled, is that they said the cyst was part of the placenta, and not of the baby. As far as I know, a choroid plexus cyst is in the baby's brain. That, coupled with the fact that the 20 week ultrasound didn't show any other markers like growth falling behind, skull measurements, heart issues and such, made me decide that an amnio is not something I want to do right now.


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

I think we're going to do first trimester screening, even though I can't think about it without imagining all the worst case scenarios and that stresses me out. After what we went through to get pregnant (IVF) I don't know if I could terminate. Not that it would be easier for people who conceived naturally, but the thought of having to do all that again makes me







.


----------



## mrngorickets (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks very much for this comment. It help me to think about my ideals.

Tks again and pls keep posting.

If you want to get more materials that related to this topic, you can visit: *Pregnancy over 35 risks*

Best regards.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

welcome *sorprendida11* and congrats!

*Laggie* and *mrngorickets* -- would you like to be added to our member list?


----------



## matyja (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuggle*
> 
> Another over-40 mama here! I will be 42 when this little boy makes his appearance earth-side. I was 36 with my first, and 38 with my second. If it was up to me, I would keep on having babies until the egg farm shuts down, but I have to admit, the increase of genetic issues has me kind of creeped out. I don't know if I can handle the stress again. My religion forbids artificial birth control, but allows natural family planning for grave reasons, and I do believe the higher odds of a child with chromosomal abnormalities probably qualifies as grave reason... I'm just not sure if I could actually actively decide to not get pregnant anymore. It's such a dilemma! I feel kind of gipped (sp?) because I don't feel 41. I don't feel any older than with my first, energy-level-wise, or with regards to general physical condition. Ah well, it is what it is!
> 
> Anyway, I would definitely join an over-40 tribe, I love talking to other expectant moms my age. Most preggo women I run into (online or real life) are in their late twenties.


I totally agree with you saying "if it was up to you, you would keep having babies until the egg farm shuts down". My question is.... if it's not up to you (and dh I assume) then who is it up to? I'm of the mindset that if it's supposed to happen, it will. Just welcomed ds last week (I'm 42 now) and already want another one!!! (he makes baby #5). Is that crazy???


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matyja*
> 
> I totally agree with you saying "if it was up to you, you would keep having babies until the egg farm shuts down". My question is.... if it's not up to you (and dh I assume) then who is it up to?


Good point! First off, we need to use common sense in that we are on a very low income and if we are to have another baby, DH would really need either a different job or an extremely large, extremely unlikely raise. Not being able to pay for food and clothes for our children constitutes grave reason to not have another one right away. And I am afraid that my time is limited. How many more years can I realistically expect to be fertile?

I am already so fortunate, I have been blessed with two healthy girls and one healthy little boy-on-the-way, it feels greedy to keep expecting more... I don't know, it's hard to express my feelings on this adequately, especially in a language that is not my own.


----------



## lindab13 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, I was 50 when I had my twins, natural birth no problems at all. Very easy smooth pregnancy. I was suppose to be going trhough the change of life (menopause) and low and behold healthy babies. My other five children all grown were happy but afraid for all of us. Both my grandparents where older when they had their last babies also. One was 49 the other 51. life is a mystery no one knows what might happen. I feel (after the shock) have be blessed with seven healthy childrené


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matyja*
> 
> I totally agree with you saying "if it was up to you, you would keep having babies until the egg farm shuts down". My question is.... if it's not up to you (and dh I assume) then who is it up to? I'm of the mindset that if it's supposed to happen, it will.












i was wondering this as well and agree that if it's supposed to happen it will.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom*
> 
> I am already so fortunate, I have been blessed with two healthy girls and one healthy little boy-on-the-way, it feels greedy to keep expecting more... I don't know, it's hard to express my feelings on this adequately, especially in a language that is not my own.












i think you said it quite well and i agree. i feel quite fortunate to have two beautiful, healthy children and think that perhaps i should quit while i'm ahead. why should i think that i should keep being so fortunate and why should i want for more when others have much less. however, at the same time, i would love my family to grow. my husband and children bring me more joy than anything else.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lindab13*
> 
> Hi everyone, I was 50 when I had my twins, natural birth no problems at all. Very easy smooth pregnancy. I was suppose to be going trhough the change of life (menopause) and low and behold healthy babies. My other five children all grown were happy but afraid for all of us. Both my grandparents where older when they had their last babies also. One was 49 the other 51. life is a mystery no one knows what might happen. I feel (after the shock) have be blessed with seven healthy childrené










excellent!

my grandmother had her youngest at 42 (and that was 50 years ago), so why shouldn't i be able to as well?


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *lindab13*
> 
> Hi everyone, I was 50 when I had my twins, natural birth no problems at all. Very easy smooth pregnancy. I was suppose to be going trhough the change of life (menopause) and low and behold healthy babies. My other five children all grown were happy but afraid for all of us. Both my grandparents where older when they had their last babies also. One was 49 the other 51. life is a mystery no one knows what might happen. I feel (after the shock) have be blessed with seven healthy childrené


Wow, you make me feel so young at 44. Im 13 weeks now.

It is really amazing and wonderful that you were able to do this. It does sound like there is a genetic predisposition in your family to being able to have children at a later age. Its all such a mystery and seems so random that some women can have children later and others cant. Diet is supposed to make a difference. Were you particularly health conscious i wonder?

AFM, i do watch what i eat, but dont do any special diets. There were a couple of older women on this board who were raw foodists.

There is a study that says women 44 or older who conceive naturally and bring the baby to term are more likely to live to 100. Do people live to an older age in your family? I will dig up that link.

I wonder if you could contribute to this thread if you have the time

http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/1314853/over-43-and-pregnant-are-you-taking-extra-precautions/

All the best in your pregnancies and births to other over 35 mamas on this board!


----------



## amycolefarrell (Jan 6, 2011)

Our son, Lennon August was born at 12:59 am on August 28. 8.09lbs, 24ins long and healthy! We had a wild ride of a labor experience. After laboring naturally for 16 hours at a birthing center, we were transfered to the attached hospital because our son's head was in the wrong position. We labored an additional 3 hours there with a walking epidural and oxytocin drip with no change. He was then born by c-section. There was green water in my amniotic fluid so they were happy to not have waited any longer. His little head had it's "cone" in the wrong place, evidence that he was trying with all his mite to come out, just in the wrong way. By the time of the c-section birth, I was fully dilated and he was as far down as he could go...we were ready for it to happen. Though it was such a surprise detour from our original plan, we feel like we took every step to stick to it and feel good about our birth experience. Also, at 38, I worried during the whole pregnancy that I should have gotten amnio to rule out genetic disorders but now feel proud that I didn't give into my fears and trusted that, based on the screening tests, my child was healthy. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contactmaya*
> 
> There is a study that says women 44 or older who conceive naturally and bring the baby to term are more likely to live to 100. I will dig up that link.


i'd be interested to read that study.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amycolefarrell*
> 
> Our son, Lennon August was born at 12:59 am on August 28. 8.09lbs, 24ins long and healthy! We had a wild ride of a labor experience. After laboring naturally for 16 hours at a birthing center, we were transfered to the attached hospital because our son's head was in the wrong position. We labored an additional 3 hours there with a walking epidural and oxytocin drip with no change. He was then born by c-section. There was green water in my amniotic fluid so they were happy to not have waited any longer. His little head had it's "cone" in the wrong place, evidence that he was trying with all his mite to come out, just in the wrong way. By the time of the c-section birth, I was fully dilated and he was as far down as he could go...we were ready for it to happen. Though it was such a surprise detour from our original plan, we feel like we took every step to stick to it and feel good about our birth experience. Also, at 38, I worried during the whole pregnancy that I should have gotten amnio to rule out genetic disorders but now feel proud that I didn't give into my fears and trusted that, based on the screening tests, my child was healthy. Thanks for letting me share!


congrats to you amy and welcome to baby lennon. so glad you have a healthy little boy.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Congratulations Amycolfarell!

Samstress, ill look up the link....


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contactmaya*
> 
> Samstress, ill look up the link....


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Wow, so annoying. I cannot find that link anywhere. Not on my computer, not on google, and not where i thought i had posted it here. However, this was another interesting article i found at the same time.

http://www.immortalhumans.com/increase-your-lifespan-by-having-a-baby-in-your-40s-or-50s/

I know that research is out there somewhere. I remember distinctly the numbers '100' and '44' being mentioned. I will find it eventually!


----------



## wigirlprb (Sep 4, 2011)

So wonderful to see everyone on here! I'm 41 (42 when baby arrives) and pregnant with our 6th. I'll admit to being a bit scared by the statistics but I figure this was an unexpected blessings and know all will work out fine! I'm due on May 6th. Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Purple Piggie (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here too. I just got my BFP yesterday and am so excited! I'll be turning 38 in a couple of weeks. The first time I went through all this, I was 33. I'm so much more exhausted right now (and I'm only 4 weeks along) than I remember being 5 years ago. My due date is June 8/12.

My pregnancy was the result of a frozen embryo transfer. The embryo was frozen when I was 33 and DH was 46. He's now 51 and not looking forward to being a new dad again at that age.

It's nice to see other +35 ladies having healthy uncomplicated pregnancies. It is definitely reassuring. For those of you who have had other pregnancies and births, how does this compare to past ones at a younger age?


----------



## UnassistedMomma (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm 41 now and due within a couple of days before my 42nd birthday. This was very, VERY unplanned and I'm still processing. I only skimmed this very long thread, but it was nice to see so many stories of healthy, normal pregnancies and babies for us older moms!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

welcome to our newest members. i'm a little behind on updating the birth announcements in the original post (it's pretty common for ladies to check in here a few times while pregnant, but to never come back and let us know they had their babies, so i have to seek the info out myself). i'm a wee bit busy, of course, with a 4-month-old, but would like to keep this thread going because i got a lot of support here while pregnant with my son (and who knows, i may be back again as a pregnant mama yet again).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contactmaya*
> 
> Wow, so annoying. I cannot find that link anywhere. Not on my computer, not on google, and not where i thought i had posted it here. However, this was another interesting article i found at the same time.
> 
> ...


this is great, thanks. i just shared it with all my AMA friends as well. if/when you find the other one, please share.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wigirlprb*
> 
> So wonderful to see everyone on here! I'm 41 (42 when baby arrives) and pregnant with our 6th. I'll admit to being a bit scared by the statistics but I figure this was an unexpected blessings and know all will work out fine! I'm due on May 6th. Looking forward to getting to know you all!


congrats and welcome. i see you're in redlands. we're practically neighbors -- i'm in upland. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Piggie*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


congrats and welcome. i totally hear you on the exhausted front. i had my first just shy of my 35th birthday and then my son (a little over four years later) just after i turned 39. both pregnancies were uneventful and both babies and i were healthy throughout, but i did feel a lot more tired with the second. luckily, since ds arrived, i seem to have my usual stamina back. i'm tired, of course, what mom with a newborn isn't, but i don't feel any worse than i did after my first. i actually probably feel better this time around. i think i've just been a lot more at ease with baby #2. being a new mom was a bit stressful for me, but i haven't had the same stresses this time. heck, i may just do this again. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnassistedMomma*
> 
> I'm 41 now and due within a couple of days before my 42nd birthday. This was very, VERY unplanned and I'm still processing. I only skimmed this very long thread, but it was nice to see so many stories of healthy, normal pregnancies and babies for us older moms!


congrats and welcome. i'm hoping to just keep adding to the birth announcement list (plan on adding ages -- not sure why i didn't to begin with) so other AMA mamas can see how many of us are having happy and healthy babies past 35.


----------



## Purple Piggie (Jun 5, 2011)

Unfortunately, things aren't going so well for me right now. I got a beta HCG test on Sept 30th that was 42 and the nurse was cautiously optimistic. Retesting on October 2nd showed my hcg levels have dropped to 21, so basically the nurse said there's no hope for the pregnancy. I'll be checking again on Oct 7th. My DD was the result of IVF and we had 8 frozen embryos. I tried with single FET in June and it was negative. Then I tried again in September ( they had to thaw 2 to get one viable one) and was so happy to see the BFP on the stick. Too good to be true I guess.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

oh, mama, i'm so sorry. definitely thinking of you.


----------



## Purple Piggie (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, it's official - no baby joy for me.  My HCG level came back as 1.6 today. Now I just have to wait for AF. My second attempt at frozen embryo transfer is another failure, but at least I was pregnant for a week or two. It would have been easier not to have known, quite honestly, but at least I know my body is still ready and willing. Just need a healthy little embryo to call it home and then I'll hopefully be back here!


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

*Just found you ladies. I'm 35, expecting baby number 2 sometime this month. My dh is 41. I was 28 when I had my first. I also have a 16 year old dss and an 8 yo ds.*


----------



## DiannaK (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello mommas!

*I'm Dianna, currently expecting Baby #5 -- when this baby comes, I will have a 17 yo daughter, a 6 year old daughter, and 4 year old identical twin sons. Woo Hoo! Busy house!*

*I'll be 39 when this baby comes ... my husband will be 46.* So glad to meet you ladies!


----------



## greenmama66 (Nov 11, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samstress*
> 
> welcome to our newest members. i'm a little behind on updating the birth announcements in the original post (it's pretty common for ladies to check in here a few times while pregnant, but to never come back and let us know they had their babies, so i have to seek the info out myself). i'm a wee bit busy, of course, with a 4-month-old, but would like to keep this thread going because i got a lot of support here while pregnant with my son (and who knows, i may be back again as a pregnant mama yet again).
> 
> ...


I had my baby at home after a 44 minute labor (so fast) on my 45th birthday(so cute to share a birthday with him). Everything went super well and he's a super healthy 2.5 month old now.


----------



## 4evernow (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello fine Mothering women-

I'll be 6 weeks pregnant tomorrow, and I'm so happy to find this forum. I'm still getting my mind around this pregnancy; I'm 47 years-old and have 2 daughters, ages 13 and 15 (great pregnancies, labors, and water births with both, I might add.) My age doesn't really bother me. I think age is so much in our heads. I think I feel younger than I did when I was 20, and so much more present and in the moment. I just can't get caught up in other people's perceptions of it, or negative projections. (I can only imagine what my mother will say!) I hope to enjoy every moment of my pregnancy, and have a positive attitude. I just told my partner today, and he was upbeat and happy, and even chuckled a little to himself. He said he'll wait to get excited until after the danger of miscarriage has past. He has had significant fertility issues and was never able to conceive with his ex. He never thought he would be a dad. It will be a new adventure for all of us!

I look forward to hearing about everyone's journey.


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

I am 42, and I gave birth five days ago to my third child, a perfectly healthy, perfectly perfect little boy, after a completely normal, easy, textbook pregnancy.







Yay for older mamas!


----------



## UnassistedMomma (Jan 24, 2006)

Congratulations! I love hearing these stories. I have to admit that the statistics on genetic issues and such for babies of older moms scares me quite a bit, so it comforts me to hear of all the healthy, beautiful babies born to older moms.


----------



## 4evernow (Oct 13, 2011)

That's fantastic! Enjoy and all the best.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Congratulations to snugglebugmom!

Congratulations 4evernow!! Wow !!! all the best with your pregnancy.


----------



## jess in hawaii (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Mamas! I am 41, expecting my 5th child around late April/early May. My other kids will be 18, 14, 11 and 5 when the new little one arrives.

I didn't read through all the previous 15 pages of posts, hope y'all don't mind me jumping in here. I am especially wondering if there are any other single mothers with older children going it alone like me?

Jess





























House full of boys. Should I bother to hope for a girl??? lol.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple Piggie*
> 
> Well, it's official - no baby joy for me.  My HCG level came back as 1.6 today. Now I just have to wait for AF. My second attempt at frozen embryo transfer is another failure, but at least I was pregnant for a week or two. It would have been easier not to have known, quite honestly, but at least I know my body is still ready and willing. Just need a healthy little embryo to call it home and then I'll hopefully be back here!


sorry, again mama.







hope to see you back here soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flor*
> 
> *Just found you ladies. I'm 35, expecting baby number 2 sometime this month. My dh is 41. I was 28 when I had my first. I also have a 16 year old dss and an 8 yo ds.*


congrats to you! any day now.

do you know if you're having a boy or a girl (or do you prefer surprises)?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiannaK*
> 
> Hello mommas!
> 
> ...


welcome and congrats! when are you due (if you don't mind sharing)? and do you know the sex?

that is a busy house. i always wanted a full house (my mom was one of seven and her mom one of 11), although that's a little difficult when you don't start until you're 35. would like to have one more, but we may be stopping at two.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greenmama66*
> 
> I had my baby at home after a 44 minute labor (so fast) on my 45th birthday(so cute to share a birthday with him). Everything went super well and he's a super healthy 2.5 month old now.


wow, that is fast. both of my babies were due within two weeks of my birthday and i always thought it'd be fun to share a birthday with one of them. maybe the next one.









congrats to you mama (and thanks for checking in).









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4evernow*
> 
> Hello fine Mothering women-
> 
> ...


congrats to you and welcome. i can imagine it's hard wrapping your mind around it (especially after such a long time since your last one). sounds like you have the right attitude about the whole thing. when will you tell your mother?

how exciting for your partner. he must be thrilled. i can understand his being cautious. i was the same with my second (not because of my age, but because i had a miscarriage between the two).

so glad you found us.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom*
> 
> I am 42, and I gave birth five days ago to my third child, a perfectly healthy, perfectly perfect little boy, after a completely normal, easy, textbook pregnancy.
> 
> ...


congrats to you mama! sounds wonderful.

and thanks for letting us know. i think it's good for all the new ladies joining us to hear all these great stories from other AMA mamas.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jess in hawaii*
> 
> Hi Mamas! I am 41, expecting my 5th child around late April/early May. My other kids will be 18, 14, 11 and 5 when the new little one arrives.
> 
> ...


welcome and congrats! don't mind you jumping in at all (there's a lot to sift through). also, ladies here tend to come and go, so it's common that a lot of the same discussions come up. feel free to ask or share anything you'd like.

you could hope for a girl, but you'll probably just end up with another boy







, but how wonderful, a house full of boys. here's hoping you have a beautiful and healthy child.


----------



## DiannaK (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:


> do you know if you're having a boy or a girl (or do you prefer surprises)?
> 
> welcome and congrats! when are you due (if you don't mind sharing)? and do you know the sex?
> 
> that is a busy house. i always wanted a full house (my mom was one of seven and her mom one of 11), although that's a little difficult when you don't start until you're 35. would like to have one more, but we may be stopping at two.


I'm due in early June 2012 - hopefully before it gets too darn hot here in KY!

We won't find out the gender of this baby. I did with both girls, then when I got PG with the twins, I promised my husband I wouldn't find out. It was hard, but AMAZINGLY awesome when he was able to tell me, "You have a son!" when the first baby popped out! (I knew they were Identical, but didn't know gender)

I'm sort-of hoping for a girl .... just vaguely. I honestly don't care. I'm praying for a strong, healthy baby!

I'm the oldest of 5, and my husband is the youngest of 5. Neither of our parents are gung ho about this pregnancy -- no surpise-- they've never been over the moon. I'm just a tiny bit bitter.

Actually --- I had my first daughter at 21 - then all the rest of the littles are from my second marriage. I was 33 when Rachel was born, 35 when the boys were born, and I'll be 39 when this baby gets here. From a physical as well as an emotional standpoint, I'm MUCH healthier now than I was when my first daughter was born.


----------



## JuniperMama (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi Mamas,

Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm 36 and we are having baby #3, a huge surprise, in February. I'm still adjusting to the idea that I'm pregnant as I just found out a couple weeks ago at 20 weeks. (If you're interested, you can see that story here.)

At the moment, I'm still feeling really overwhelmed about what it means to be starting over in the newborn phase when I really thought that we were about to head out of the baby phase and into a whole new era in the next 6-9 months as our youngest turned 3 and left diapers, started preschool, etc. Instead, I'm heading right back to square one. I'm a full time WOHM with a big job. We had actually considered a 3rd baby and decided to be grateful for the two we had and not complicate an already very full and complex life. However, I guess the universe had other plans.

Intellectually, I know that it'll all be fine and I'll adjust but right now, after a very tough day with my two-year-old who is in full "terrible twos", it feels like a lot.

Anyway, just wanted to say "hi".

Thanks.


----------



## cookie_ (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Mamas,

I just found out that I'm pregnant with our second child, due somewhere in the mid-May to early June range. I'll be 36 when the new addition is born, my son will be just about exactly 2. It's a bit of a surprise, and I can't quite figure out the timing when I count back so I'm hoping to get a better sense of a due date when I see my midwife tomorrow. I took a pregnancy test when my period was three days late, but it came back negative. When I got (what I now realize was morning sickness), I figured it was some kind of stomach bug. I even went to my regular doc when it didn't go away after a week. As I sat there and listed my symptoms, she was like, well....are you sure you're not pregnant? No, I assured her, I took a test! She took a blood test, but since it wouldn't be back for a few days, convinced me to stop and get an OTC test "just to humor me", haha. Sure enough, big ol' plus sign popped up immediately.

I had a very easy pregnancy and birth last time around, hoping this one goes the same. I was hoping to do a home water birth this time (last time it was a medication-free hospital birth with a midwife), but realistically, I don't think we can justify the $5-8,000 it would cost! (Our insurance doesn't reimburse any kind of out-of-network costs, so as far as I can tell, a homebirth would be insanely expensive.) I had a great birth experience last time and I really like my midwife, so I'm trying to keep it all in perspective (the birth is one day, the $8,000 would definitely be put to better use over time). My biggest concern is keeping up with my very high energy toddler over the coming months!

Here's to hoping we all have successful, happy pregnancies!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiannaK*
> 
> I'm due in early June 2012 - hopefully before it gets too darn hot here in KY!
> 
> ...


both of ours were surprises and it was so fun waiting. dh also announced the sex when our son was born and it was so sweet hearing it from him.

sorry your family isn't more supportive. that's gotta be tough -- an extra bit of negativity that you certainly don't need.

i hear you about being "healthier" now. just had my son at 39 and had my daughter (my first) at 35. i was so much better equipped (in every way) to become a mom at that age.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuniperMama*
> 
> Hi Mamas,
> 
> ...


wow, mama, that is overwhelming -- especially finding out halfway through your pregnancy (with even less time to get used to the whole idea). you'll be great (but you already knew that).









so glad you found us. welcome and congrats!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookie_*
> 
> Hi Mamas,
> 
> ...


congrats to you and welcome to our little group. i too was hoping for a homebirth, but got laid off when i was about 12 weeks pregnant and just couldn't swing it (our insurance also doesn't reimburse). luckily, you had a positive hospital birth experience, so you can look forward to another one.


----------



## jess in hawaii (Oct 13, 2011)

Aloha Mamas! I hope everyone is feeling good today









I would like to comment on the subject of homebirth or not. I know how it is wanting it one way but choosing something that makes more sense at the time... I have had all my babies at home, three in the water; when I first found out I was preg this time, I didn't think for one second that I wouldn't do the same (I even have my own birthing tub!) but the reality is that I would have to pay a midwife entirely out of pocket (in North Carolina, where my middle two were born, Medicaid paid for CNMs) , I have no "extra" income and the father is not in a position to help out, and my oldest son has told me flat out that he will be moved out and not having anything to do with it (I know he is being dramatic, but he will be 18 and graduating at that point). SO... I went to the Women's Center here, which has a fabulous reputation, I talked to the midwife about what I do and don't want, and I feel comfortable with the idea. Sure it's a little more clinical than what I am used to, but they are very supportive, non-intervention, and no pressure. I like the idea of going somewhere that is totally set up, there are people whose job it is to take care of things, and for a couple days I can not worry about anything but giving birth (and it's paid for, thank you state insurance). I am at a point in my life where, with my age and experience, I have nothing to prove. Yes, I could do it at home, probably unattended, and be fine, but it would be hard on me and hard on my kids in so many other ways.... I want to make it easy on myself; that is what is most important right now.

On a completely different topic, for the first time in any of my pregnancies, my boobs are already much bigger (not that I'm complaining, I was barely an "A") I wonder if it's because I am older and my hormones had definitely begun to shift. Anyone else have similar experience? Maybe it's an indication that I will have a girl??? I haven't decided for sure if I want to find out the gender... I am a little superstitious because when I had two boys and became preg again, I affirmed that I would find out, but then I miscarried at 16 weeks, before I even had a chance. When I got preg again shortly after, it just didn't seem to matter at all what the gender was, as long as it was healthy. So I am trying not to think about finding out, but I am scheduled for an ultrasound on Nov. 15. I guess I will feel it out then.

Jess


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

May I join? I'm 37 will be 38 in Feb. I'm due April fools day!!!! This is a big suprise!!!! I want my sleep. Anyway, I'm lloking forward ro meeting you moms.


----------



## halifax40 (May 8, 2008)

Hoping to join in here and even more so hoping I can stick around.

I am very tentatively here because of my history. I am 44 years old and if all goes will be 45 when our little one is born. EDD June 10/2012.

My history: I got pregnant at age 40, Feb 2008, very excited and all seemed to be going well, had an amnio done which revealed Triploidy (a 100% fatal chromosomal issue in which the baby has a full extra set of chromosomes, 69XXX), was induced and gave birth to our little girl at 19 weeks. Was heartbroken, but continued to try with no luck for over a year and half despite very regular cycles and clear ovulation on my charts. Finally got pregnant again Dec 2010 only to suffer a missed M/C at 11 weeks, miscarried naturally after the U/S but eventually had to use misoprostol for retained tissue. 6 months later pregnant again but M/C at 7 weeks while away on vacation. 3 months later pregnant again...so hoped this would finally be it....all seemed to be going well, but another missed M/C, found out at 11 weeks U/S, this time it was twins that had stopped developing weeks before, but my body had no clue and continued to hold on...hcg was still around 80,000...waited to M/C on my own but it wasn't happening so eventually induced with misoprostol.

Now here I am again. After the loss in Feb I had basic RPL testing done, but nothing out of the ordinary showed up. The specialist said if I got pregnant again they would get me in for early betas and U/S. Was 6 weeks 3 days and had U/S yesterday that showed a heartbeat and everything measured on track....still such early days and I know this may end like all the other times, but I am trying to be cautiously optimistic and enjoy this chance.


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

halifax40 hoping all goes well.


----------



## lovinled (Sep 17, 2011)

*Please add me!* I'm excited to see so many "older" mamas here. Thanks for putting this together!









lovinled (jen), 38yo, 4/4/12 - a boy!


----------



## greenmama66 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hoping all goes well with you too !FYI I got pregnant again at age 44 (I already had 5 children) and had a very uncomplicated pregnancy and birth. My son was due 10 days before my 45th birthday but decided he would rather share a birthday with me and was born at home on my 45th birthday after a very fast and painless labor. He's now a very healthy 3 month old.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halifax40*
> 
> Hoping to join in here and even more so hoping I can stick around.
> 
> ...


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Halifax, sending you plenty of sticky vibes, and congratulations again!

I mentioned an article up thread, which talked about how older women, particularly 44 or older, who conceived with their own eggs and carried to term were more likely to live to 100. I couldnt find the article, but guess what, it looks like some of this research is entering mainstream websites. Here is the same argument, only they are saying it is women over 35, and over 40 who have babies, may live to be 100, because they are aging more slowly in general.

http://health.yahoo.net/articles/aging/photos/10-surprising-clues-youll-live-100#5


----------



## 4evernow (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the positive and inspiring words. Your baby is beautiful. I feel great at just 7 weeks, though I'm pondering screening, et cetera, which I did not bother with in my two earlier pregnancies. Just taking things a day at a time at the moment.


----------



## greenmama66 (Nov 11, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4evernow*
> 
> Thanks for the positive and inspiring words. Your baby is beautiful. I feel great at just 7 weeks, though I'm pondering screening, et cetera, which I did not bother with in my two earlier pregnancies. Just taking things a day at a time at the moment.


I went for the screening and an amnio but that's such a personal decision one has to make. I just wanted to know if all was healthy, not that I would abort but just to prepare in case.


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

My grandmother had my father @ 35 and lived into her 90's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contactmaya*
> 
> Halifax, sending you plenty of sticky vibes, and congratulations again!
> 
> ...


----------



## buterflymomma (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi! I am 36 and due in May/June 2012 with my 5th. We have had a scare early on and still not sure if the baby is going to make it or not. At my first appointment when I should have been 6wks 4 days, there was only an empty gest sac measuring 5wks 1 day. FF to my follow-up appointment on Nov. 18th and we saw a baby and HB, but baby was measuring 2 weeks behind where my chart says I should be. I have another follow-up on Nov. 1st. I am keeping my fingers crossed that we see progress! So, my orginal EDD by my chart is May 28th 2012, but my adjusted EDD by growth is June 12th. Hopefully baby will meet us somewhere in the middle.

Congrats to all the new mommies to be!


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi -

I have not been here in a long time. In fact I'm still listed in the "in our thoughts" section as I think the last time I posted was last spring maybe after I had had my second miscarriage in a row. Anyway *Please move me to pregnant list! I am almost 16 weeks EDD 4/14/12. S*till very nervous and paranoid something will go wrong, but Im very optimistic at the same time. PS I'll be 39 (almost 40) when this baby comes.


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey! How are you moms doing? Still hanging in there?


----------



## UnassistedMomma (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty much over the first trimester nausea and etc! Now I'm enjoying loose ligament hip pain and sciatica - and it seems like earlier than ever before. if this keeps up, I don't know how I'll get through the next 5.5 months!


----------



## sorprendida11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I just watched Gloria LeMay's birth video, which was intense and beautiful. I'm grateful to my doula, Erica Shane, for sharing her videos with me. We finally bought a car seat, and I'm glad to know I may live to be 100 so I can see my baby grow up and have kids. Looking forward to having this baby, as I walk really really slow these days: I'm 37 weeks.

Hope you are all well.


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

I'd like to join in! *I will be 38* when the baby is born and *DH will be 41*. This is our third. I'm due next *June* and currently 9 weeks.

I've been dealing with severe morning sickness since week six and been in bed for a week+. Yesterday I started to feel just a little bit of improvement so hopefully in another week I'll be able to start weaning myself off the zofran.  Glad to meet you mamas!


----------



## Monkey's Mum (May 6, 2009)

Hi,

I would like to join. I will be 39 when my baby is born in early June. My DS will be 4 and will be starting school next year. I had been all ready to move into the next stage and was a bit surprised that I am going to be back to diapers and baby stuff. As my belly rounds out though (I'm huge already at 11 weeks) I'm feeling like this is really happening and I'm getting excited.

Good luck and sticky thoughts to all of you!


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

Still here and almost 19 weeks!

Im having the level II U/S on monday and will find out what we are having. I am excited to find out, but a bit nervous about the U/S as well because we did not do any of the first trimester screenings and I know some things can show up on the level !! U/S. Im hoping that everything looks great and I can breathe a little easier for the rest of this pregnancy.

Other than that I am much bigger at this point than I did with my son at the same point! Just starting to bust out my maternity clothes!


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

hi! i am 35 and due in June. i will have my 36th bday a month before baby is due.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello, I would like to join. I am *due June 12th*. I am *37* now and will be 38 when the baby is born and DH is 41 and will be 42. We thought we were done having children but I guess this baby had other plans  I am excited, nervous and happy I held on to my wraps and most of my cloth diaper and wool stash. My first born died at birth from SMA however it was a genetic mutation. My second pregnancy ended at 9 weeks, my third pregnancy was wonderful and healthy and resulted in our beautiful big, strong, healthy son. I have really good vibes about this baby. We are not doing any genetic screening aside from level 2 u/s at 20 weeks and in the last few weeks of pregnancy including Biophysical profiles (we did this with my son as well) I am really hoping to have a VBA2C with this baby.


----------



## erniebobernie (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm 36, dh 40

5th dc due 2/27/12

Another homebirth


----------



## mamasingh (Nov 18, 2011)

This thread is almost 2 years old so I have no idea if anyone will find this. I would love to join, I'm 41 and having my first baby. My husband (I have no idea what DH and DD and all that means yet) is 37. I wanted a baby since I was 5 years old, but I just never found the right man to settle in with nor did I have my act together until 3 years ago. I was very depressed in my 30's and lost hope by 40, but then I recieved all kinds of blessings in rapid succession, such as meeting a good husband and father to be, getting married and pregnant...all within 6 months. I'm now grateful that it didn't happen before I created a good life, got myself together financially and emotionally and spiritually, that I have a great partner and provider and am out of debt so I can stay home and enjoy raising this amazing life. It's magic.


----------



## A_Random_Phrase (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamasingh*
> 
> This thread is almost 2 years old so I have no idea if anyone will find this. I would love to join, I'm 41 and having my first baby. My husband (I have no idea what DH and DD and all that means yet) is 37. I wanted a baby since I was 5 years old, but I just never found the right man to settle in with nor did I have my act together until 3 years ago. I was very depressed in my 30's and lost hope by 40, but then I recieved all kinds of blessings in rapid succession, such as meeting a good husband and father to be, getting married and pregnant...all within 6 months. I'm now grateful that it didn't happen before I created a good life, got myself together financially and emotionally and spiritually, that I have a great partner and provider and am out of debt so I can stay home and enjoy raising this amazing life. It's magic.


Saw this in the new posts section: My understanding of the abbreviations.

DH is dear husband. DD is dear daughter. DS is dear son. SIL is sister in law. MIL is mother in law.

There used to be a post somewhere that addressed these. Also, you can do a search on google asking, for example, "What does DD mean?" and get some websites that explain a lot.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamasingh*
> 
> This thread is almost 2 years old so I have no idea if anyone will find this. I would love to join, I'm 41 and having my first baby. My husband (I have no idea what DH and DD and all that means yet) is 37. I wanted a baby since I was 5 years old, but I just never found the right man to settle in with nor did I have my act together until 3 years ago. I was very depressed in my 30's and lost hope by 40, but then I recieved all kinds of blessings in rapid succession, such as meeting a good husband and father to be, getting married and pregnant...all within 6 months. I'm now grateful that it didn't happen before I created a good life, got myself together financially and emotionally and spiritually, that I have a great partner and provider and am out of debt so I can stay home and enjoy raising this amazing life. It's magic.


when are you due? you should head to the groups area and find your due date group. i am sure there are other women there who are due when you are and over 35. there are lots on mine, like me!


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

Did anyone see Dr OZ show today???


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

No,what was it about?


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

The show was about how old is too old to have a baby. Mostly about IVF.


----------



## CA Country Girl (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi all

Glad this thread is up and running again. I lurked a bit in November, but didn't introduce myself. I turned 36 in December. My second child is due in June. So far I don't feel any different (relder) than during my last pregnancy when I was 29/30. I feel young and healthy. Since it took us 18 months to conceive this one, I did wonder if I had missed my window, but we got pregnant only a few months after I started acupuncture and the accompanying health regime (although we were always pretty health conscious) so I guess something was just slightly off. I think the abstract line for determining advanced maternal age is pretty ridiculous. I rejected the tests encouraged because it would not make me act any differently and would just make my anxiety act up. I am looking forward to holding a beautiful, healthy baby in June.


----------



## fennelseed (Mar 10, 2002)

Hi, I just posted a new thread in "I'm Pregnant." I'm 44 and I'm pretty sure I'm due September 14. This is my third child, I have a 14 year old and an almost-3-year old. I've had five miscarriages, so am still pretty nervous about this one holding. But so far things look great (I see an endocrinologist). I'm in shock; this was a big surprise. We thought we were done after our miracle boy arrived in 2009. I can't believe I'll be 45 by the time this one is born! My husband will be 48! We are very young-at-heart, but wow!


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

Can I play?

I'm 36 (will be 37 when baby comes) due Aug. 1 with number 5 

The "old" mom thing is new to me. My youngest is almost 4 and I was only 32 when pregnant last time.


----------



## fennelseed (Mar 10, 2002)

i am miscarrying. . . it's been a two month whirlwind. i had so many doubts and concerns on the discovery of this pregnancy. and now there is just loss. embrace it mamas. when most people have an empty nest, you will have your true miracle to keep you connected to magic and youth. i wish you all beautiful births!


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

fennelseed- I'm so so sorry


----------

